# Aale 2016



## Aalzheimer (28. März 2016)

So Männers. Irgendwer muss den Anfang machen wenn sich keiner traut. Hier ist er. 80cm, 900 Gramm im DEK auf Regenwurm an der Stellfischrute am Karfreitag abend.....


----------



## Slick (28. März 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Petri zum Aal

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aalangler81 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Schönes ding


----------



## zokker (28. März 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Fettes Petri und dann gleich so ein Schöner.


----------



## JasonP (28. März 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Petri, lass es dir schmecken


----------



## Kauli11 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Schöner Aal, Petri Heil.|wavey:


----------



## blochi (28. März 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

...weitere Aalbilder wären schöner als die gelaberten "Glückwünsche" um Klicks zu erhalten!
:vik::vik::vik:
Andreas


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. März 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



blochi schrieb:


> ...weitere Aalbilder wären schöner als die gelaberten "Glückwünsche" um Klicks zu erhalten!
> :vik::vik::vik:
> Andreas


 

 Bei dir hat es vermutlich auch geklickt? 
 Aalbild entdecke ich jedenfalls keines.|supergri


----------



## dimak (28. März 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Petri#6


----------



## Roter Piranha (28. März 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Petrie,  ja war Samstag und Sonntag auch auf aal los, leider gab's kein zielfisch.  Aber es biss trotzdem schon recht gut, barsche, brassen, güster und aland kamen kurz an Land. 
Ich werde aber dran arbeiten für ein Bild :q


----------



## Forellenjaeger (28. März 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

toller Aal Petri


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. März 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Auch im Mittelland konnte ich nun die ersten Burschen fangen. Es lebe der Urlaub. Die Bisse kommen recht früh und sehr vorsichtig aber es geht was.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (31. März 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

#6
 Hast du die im Fluß oder See gefangen.
 Was für Wasser-Temp. hat das Gewässer z.Zeit.
 Ich denke unter 12 Grad läuft mit dem Aal nicht viel,oder?


----------



## Hänger06 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

http://www.aalfreunde.de/nahrung-1-1/

zu info . tolle seite.

gruß


----------



## Hänger06 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> #6
> Hast du die im Fluß oder See gefangen.
> Was für Wasser-Temp. hat das Gewässer z.Zeit.
> Ich denke unter 12 Grad läuft mit dem Aal nicht viel,oder?



Meine Faustregel___

Wenn die Friedfische anfangen zu laichen, also ca. ab 8-9Grad, in flachen Bereichen Uferkanten,Seerosenfelder....aber nur mit kl Haken gr 4-8 Tauwurmstückchen, Wurmstückchen mit einer Bienenmade an Leichplätzen auch mit kl Fischfetzen. Ich achte dabei das der Köder nicht länger als 30minuten am Haken bleibt, frische fängt(Geruch).

Als Montage leichte Leuchtposen und das Blei so weit wie möglich weg vom Haken und kein helles Licht auf dem Angelplatz.

Gruß und dicke Schleicher.

Hänger

Gruß


----------



## Daniel SN (31. März 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Moin Moin. 
Schön das schon die ersten Aale gefangen wurden. 
Hoffe das wir auch bald nachziehen können.


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. März 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Die Aale wurden im Dortmund-Ems und Mittelland Kanal gefangen. Wassertemperatur liegt zwischen 9 und 10 Grad, Tendenz stark steigend. Ab 8 Grad beginne ich mit der gezielten Aalangelei. Ende März/Anfang April geht's meistens los. Im April fange ich den Großteil meiner Aale.


----------



## pendejo (5. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Schon jemand am Rhein erfolgreich gewesen?


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Der Rhein ist mir ein bisschen zu weit weg. Ich war aber letzte Woche Freitag mit nem Kumpel nochmal am Dortmund-Ems Kanal. Wir hatten ne ganze Menge Bisse (und dabei gab es noch nicht einmal mehr Grundeln) in der Dämmerung. Die Fische zogen sehr schnell ab und man bekam nach dem Anschlag den blanken Haken wieder. Jeder konnte zwar zwei schöne Aale (72,68,68,59) fangen, die aber auch sehr knapp gehakt waren. Da wäre noch mehr gegangen wenn man mit dem Anschlag etwas gewartet hätte. Leider werden im DEK aus den schönen Bissen auch immer gerne Steinfische. Ist momentan gar nicht einfach den richtigen Moment zum Anschlag festzulegen. Zu früh Anhieb ins leere, zu spät Steinfisch....


----------



## Aalbubi (5. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Am 26.3 konnte ich 3 Aale fangen (46cm, zu klein, 51cm) und am gestrigen Tag nur einen Schnürsenkel. Leider habe ich auch ziemlich oft geschneidert, was einem als gutem Angler nicht selber, sondern natürlich den Wetterschwankungen in die Schuhe geschoben werden muss.
Hat jemand in Ostfriesland seine ersten Aale schon verbuchen können, ohne brachial geschneidert zu haben?

Mfg


----------



## Skrewdriver (6. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Hiho zusammen 
Wir waren am Sonntag los und es gab einen Aal aber gleich ein richtiges Kaliber von 91 cm und 3,6 Pfund! Wir waren an einem ca 70 cm tiefen kleinen Kanal und die Brassen fingen auch schon an vereinzelte zu leichen


----------



## Lars_L (6. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ich verzichte seit einiger Zeit bewußt auf das Aalangeln, da es einige Untersuchungen gibt, die darauf hindeuten, daß immer weniger Aale in die Sargassosee zum Laichen wandern und diejenigen, die es dorthin schaffen von riesigen Müllmengen empfangen werden. Die Besatzmaßnahmen funktionieren möglicherweise nicht so gut wie erhofft und täuschen meinem Verständnis nach möglicherweise nur einen gesunden Bestand vor. Aufgrund dieser Unsicherheiten, verbunden mit dem Fakt, daß die Aalbestände in den letzten 30 Jahren stark gelitten haben halte ich meinen Verzicht für einen sinnvollen Beitrag zum Schutz der Aale. 

http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Aal-Besatz-nicht-immer-hilfreich


----------



## Slick (7. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Lars_L schrieb:


> Ich verzichte seit einiger Zeit bewußt auf das Aalangeln, da es einige Untersuchungen gibt, die darauf hindeuten, daß immer weniger Aale in die Sargassosee zum Laichen wandern und diejenigen, die es dorthin schaffen von riesigen Müllmengen empfangen werden. Die Besatzmaßnahmen funktionieren möglicherweise nicht so gut wie erhofft und täuschen meinem Verständnis nach möglicherweise nur einen gesunden Bestand vor. Aufgrund dieser Unsicherheiten, verbunden mit dem Fakt, daß die Aalbestände in den letzten 30 Jahren stark gelitten haben halte ich meinen Verzicht für einen sinnvollen Beitrag zum Schutz der Aale.
> 
> http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Aal-Besatz-nicht-immer-hilfreich



Die paar Aale welche man als Angler fängt machen den Braten auch nicht Fett,aber jedem sein.

http://www.meeresbuerger.de/meer-schuetzen/nachhaltigkeit/fisch/aal/aal-gefahren.html


----------



## Purist (7. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Lars_L schrieb:


> Aufgrund dieser Unsicherheiten, verbunden mit dem Fakt, daß die Aalbestände in den letzten 30 Jahren stark gelitten haben halte ich meinen Verzicht für einen sinnvollen Beitrag zum Schutz der Aale.



Komisch, dass C&R bei Pfannenfischen wie dem Karpfen problemlos funktioniert. Bei Aalen, die noch wesentlich widerstandsfähiger sind, sich hierzulande jedoch nie durchgesetzt hat. 

Zumindest in der BRD wird seit über 30 Jahren Aal besetzt, aus vielen Gewässern kann er gar nicht abwandern, dazu zählen sogar solche an der Küste. Bei anderen findet der Aal sein Ende in einem Wasserkraftwerk, den Rest erledigt der Parasit in der Schwimmblase. 
Aalfänge durch die Berufsfischerei übersteigen gewiss die Fänge, die durch Angler gemacht werden. Ich halte es für völlig legitim ihn in geschlossenen Gewässern zu beangeln, an den Küstengewässern und Flüssen muss das Thema jeder für sich entscheiden. Nichtbeangeln heisst aber nicht den Aal zu schützen, wir Angler sollten gemeinsam ein Interesse daran haben, dass er uns erhalten bleibt, auch als eigener Fang.


----------



## Aalbubi (7. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Bitte benutzt den alten Thread für solche Unterhaltungen. Ignoriert diese Menschen einfach. Informationen aus lächerlichen Studien/Arbeiten zu beziehen und als unangefochtene Wahrheit anzupreisen ist nicht gut.

MfG


----------



## inextremo6 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Schade, dass hier immer wieder Leute versuchen aus Fangmeldungen irgendwelche sinnlosen Diskussionen los zutreten. Ich und sicherlich auch andere würden viel mehr posten, wenn man nicht gleich irgendwie angemacht würde.
 So bei mir geht's heut los, mein 1.Aalansitz für dieses Jahr,
 inspiriert durch Aalzheimer.
 Danke dafür, ansonsten waere ich wahrscheinlich erst in 4 Wochen on tour.


----------



## paulbarsch (7. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ich werde am Wochenende auch den ersten Versuch starten. Angel in der Treene. Kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, dass da was geht! Die Außentemperatur beträgt in NF nur 10-12 grad! Egal, Hauptsache ans Wasser.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



inextremo6 schrieb:


> Schade, dass hier immer wieder Leute versuchen aus Fangmeldungen irgendwelche sinnlosen Diskussionen los zutreten. Ich und sicherlich auch andere würden viel mehr posten, wenn man nicht gleich irgendwie angemacht würde.
> So bei mir geht's heut los, mein 1.Aalansitz für dieses Jahr,
> inspiriert durch Aalzheimer.
> Danke dafür, ansonsten waere ich wahrscheinlich erst in 4 Wochen on tour.




 Na da drücke ich doch mal feste die Daumen auf den ersten Aal 2016. Werde am Samstag auch dem DEK einen Besuch abstatten. Ein ganz neuer Bereich, da ich einen Kumpel besuchen fahre. Mal schauen wie es so wird.


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

War gestern Abend mal bis 23:30 am DEK. Nachdem die Grundeln gegen  21 Uhr aufgehört haben mich zu nerven War eine Stunde Sendepause. Zwischen  22 und 23:15 Uhr gab es dann eine Reihe schöner bisse. Heraus kamen 5 Schöne Aale zwischen 60 und 70cm.


----------



## Esox 1960 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Petri Aalzheimer,schöner Fang.


----------



## Kauli11 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Dickes Petri zu den schönen Schleichern. #6|wavey:


----------



## aalpietscher (13. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Fettes Petri #6

Ich werde Freitag mal starten, mal sehen ob was geht.

Gruß. ...|wavey:


----------



## Bernie007 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*




Ich habe kurzfristig Frei bekommen und war am See und siehe da es tut sich was sogar noch im hellem. Ein richtig fette 80 cm  Aal hat zugeschlagen. Wassertemperatur lag bei 11 Grad, gebissen hat der Fette auf einen mittleren Wurm in 1,20 Meter Tiefe paar Meter vom Ufer:vik:


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

#6 Schönes Teil, Petri. Interessante Färbung. Ist das Seewasser sehr Dunkel?


----------



## Bernie007 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Danke und das stimmt sehr sehr dunkel für ein See. Es ist eine Braunkohle Tagebausrestsee vielleich sind deshalb die Aale so dunkeln


----------



## Bernie007 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Auch so Wasser ist sehr klar aber in der Tat ziemlich dunkel


----------



## zokker (14. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ich habe auch einen zu vermelden. Der Erste dieses Jahr. Vor einer halben Stunde auf Fisch gebissen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Es geht los Zokker#6
Ich glaube ich lasse mich Morgenabend von Wind und Wetter nicht abhalten und schaue nochmal am DEK vorbei. Mal sehen ob die noch so in Partystimmung sind wie Dienstag.

 Ab nächste Woche bin ich dann für 3 Wochen Strohwitwer. Meiner Frau fährt 3 Wochen mit den Twins in Mutter/Kind Kur. Mit einer Woche Unterbrechung, welche ich auf Langeland verbringe, werde ich dann auch gezielter den MLK testen. Der war in den letzten Jahren noch spendierfreudiger als der DEK. Mal abwarten was dabei so heraus kommt.


----------



## börnie (15. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einen zu vermelden. Der Erste dieses Jahr. Vor einer halben Stunde auf Fisch gebissen.



Petri zokker !
Bist für unsere Region recht früh dran #6
Dann muss ich meine Klamotten auch wohl mal langsam für die Saison fit machen :m


----------



## aalpietscher (16. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Bei uns gab's gestern leider keinen Aal aber dafür 3 Schöne schleie.

Naja.....dran bleiben. ..

Gruß. ...|wavey:


----------



## dawurzelsepp (16. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ich blieb ebenso Schneider aber dafür gab's viele Tauwürmer zu sammeln.
Werden bei euern Gewässern noch Aale besetzt?


----------



## Mozartkugel (16. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Purist schrieb:


> Komisch, dass C&R bei Pfannenfischen wie dem Karpfen problemlos funktioniert. Bei Aalen, die noch wesentlich widerstandsfähiger sind, sich hierzulande jedoch nie durchgesetzt hat.



Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass die Aale z.T. den Köder bis zum A... schlucken.


----------



## Daniel SN (16. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Saubere Sache Jungs. Nachdem letzte Woche der Trip ins Wasser fiel, hoffen wir nun auf nächstes Wochenende. Denn ich bin heiß und wir haben unsere Vorbereitungen abgeschlossen.


----------



## börnie (16. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass die Aale z.T. den Köder bis zum A... schlucken.



Na und ? Selbst wenn das passiert ist das für den Aal keine lebensgefährliche Situation wenn man ihn richtig behandelt #h


----------



## zokker (16. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



börnie schrieb:


> Na und ? Selbst wenn das passiert ist das für den Aal keine lebensgefährliche Situation wenn man ihn richtig behandelt #h


So ist es.


----------



## Aalbubi (17. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ihr habt mich ganz heiß gemacht, weshalb ich trotz des Sauwetters, der am Nachmittag herrschte, losging.
Ergebnis 4 Aale. 2 sind ca. 47 cm groß und die anderen beiden ca. 60-65 cm. Ich habe auch 2 gute verloren.
Es ging nur auf halben Tauwurm was.

MfG


----------



## zokker (17. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Fettes Petri Aalbubi, 

so doll laufen sie bei uns noch nicht und auf Wurm geht, außer Weißfisch, nichts. 

Rund 75er von gestern Abend, auf Ukischwanz.


----------



## Aalbubi (17. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Auch dir ein dickes Petri,

Ist ja mal ne richtige Granate!
wir dürfen in den BVO Gewässern keine Fischfetzen oder kleine Fische verwenden, solange die Schonzeit ist (auch kein DS mit Wurm. 
Damit muss ich bis zum 15 Mai leben.
Habt ihr positive Erfahrung mit dem anlocken durch Fischfetzen gemacht?

MfG


----------



## zokker (17. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Auch dir ein dickes Petri,
> 
> Ist ja mal ne richtige Granate!
> wir dürfen in den BVO Gewässern keine Fischfetzen oder kleine Fische verwenden, solange die Schonzeit ist (auch kein DS mit Wurm.
> ...



Das gehört bei mir zum festen Bestandteil beim Aalangeln. Kleingeschnippelte Fische auf einen Eimerdeckel und ab damit richtung Angel.


----------



## Slick (17. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ich nehme Groundbait,welches mit Fischöl(5l Kanister bei Ebay) getränkt wird und dann wird auf Aale gefeedert.

Ab und zu noch Knoblauchpulver und Sardinen in der Dose beigemengt.


----------



## Daniel SN (17. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Anfüttern ist für uns ein muss!
Und wenn man das über mehrere Wochen macht kann man den Aal sogar an der Stelle halten bzw noch mehr anlocken und dann problemlos überlisten.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Gestern Abend gab es sechs Aale für mich. Drei durften noch weiter wachsen. Die anderen hatten passendes Räucherformat. mein Kumpel hatte auch drei. Davon zwei sehr schöne und ein kleines  schnürsenkelchen. Es läuft....


----------



## Darket (17. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Gezielt Aale feedern will ich auch mal machen, hab ne ganz gute Stelle in meiner Nähe gefunden, an der sonst kein Schwein angelt, ich aber schon mehrfach gute Aale als Beifang hatte. Da ist eine Insel (Naturschutzgebiet) im Fluss, relativ weit weg, aber mit ner schweren Feeder und nem nicht zu leichten Korb, kommt man an die Uferbereiche ran. Dachte an einen Schwamm im Korb getränkt in eine Pampe aus Blutmehl und eventuell Fischöl oder vergleichbares. Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Marf22 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ich schlage mir nu auch schon die 2te Nacht am MLK um die Ohren und fange bis spät in die Nacht Grundeln#q

Hab gerade mal mit ner kleinen Popupkugel versucht den Biestern ausen Weg zu gehen....auch zwecklos|supergri


----------



## Aalbubi (18. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ich war auch los und habe 3 Aale gefangen. 2 sind um die 45-46 cm groß und einer war extrem klein. Ich hatte insgesamt 9 Bisse gehabt! Hat mich echt gewundert, da es wirklich kalt wurde und Bodenfrost aufkam (2 Grad). Zudem habe ich noch einen Asteroiden verdammt nah an der Erdoberfläche verglühen sehen, war echt hell, dachte das war´s mit mir...

ps.:
Das Anfüttern hat funktioniert, keine 5 Minuten später bekam ich Bisse auf den Ruten, um die ich gefüttert habe. Danke nochmal für den Tipp!

Gewässer: Ostfriesischer Polder, max. Tiefe ca. 1m. 
Angeltiefe: ca. 50 cm
Köder: halber Tauwurm
Beiszeit: 21:30-23:30

MfG


----------



## Marf22 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Hatte gestern gegen 2200 doch noch den ersten Schleicher derr Saison:vik:
,zwar maximal 35cm.....aber egal.


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Ich schlage mir nu auch schon die 2te Nacht am MLK um die Ohren und fange bis spät in die Nacht Grundeln#q
> 
> Hab gerade mal mit ner kleinen Popupkugel versucht den Biestern ausen Weg zu gehen....auch zwecklos|supergri


 
 Das ist in diesem Jahr wirklich auffällig. Der MLK rund um Ibbenbüren, Steinbeck, Recke usw. ist ein hervorragendes Aalrevier. Im letzten Jahr hatten die Grundeln noch den Anstand, Ihre Fresserei bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit einzustellen. In diesem Jahr hält sie nicht einmal mehr das davon ab die Köder zu attackieren. Da hilft wohl nur stark sein, experimentieren, viel Geduld und Würmer mitbringen.


----------



## Aalbubi (18. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Hier noch die 2 Aale und die ausgewürgten Fischfetzen.


----------



## Trollwut (18. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das ist in diesem Jahr wirklich auffällig. Der MLK rund um Ibbenbüren, Steinbeck, Recke usw. ist ein hervorragendes Aalrevier. Im letzten Jahr hatten die Grundeln noch den Anstand, Ihre Fresserei bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit einzustellen. In diesem Jahr hält sie nicht einmal mehr das davon ab die Köder zu attackieren. Da hilft wohl nur stark sein, experimentieren, viel Geduld und Würmer mitbringen.




Ach, Wurm drauf. Entweder es beißt ein Aal, oder es beißt ein Aal auf die Grundel. Oder es beißt eine Grundel auf die Grundel, auf die wiederum ein Aal beißt :vik:


----------



## -MW- (18. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ach, Wurm drauf. Entweder es beißt ein Aal, oder es beißt ein Aal auf die Grundel. Oder es beißt eine Grundel auf die Grundel, auf die wiederum ein Aal beißt :vik:


 
 |kopfkrat:q:q:q....jaja die lieben Grundeln, herrlich


----------



## paulbarsch (18. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Zum Glück haben wir in der Treene noch keine Grundeln. Mir langen schon die wollhandkrabben, wenn sie wieder aktiv werden! 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ach, Wurm drauf. Entweder es beißt ein Aal, oder es beißt ein Aal auf die Grundel. Oder es beißt eine Grundel auf die Grundel, auf die wiederum ein Aal beißt :vik:


 
#6


----------



## Trollwut (19. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> #6



Noch lacht ihr, aber wenn ihr mal sowas habt...


----------



## Aalbubi (19. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ist ja ne richtige Plage :/.
Beißen die Grundeln nur in Bodennähe oder auch mal 20-30 cm über Grund?
Ich packe meine Wolldecke ein und ziehe mich warm an...heute Nacht soll es windig werden.

ps. Welche Posenmodelle könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Zurzeit finde ich keine guten Posen, wo die Schnur von innen durchgeführt wird(großes d vom Rohr). Die Schnur geht bei mir nicht richtig durch 

MfG


----------



## ihle76 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

16.4.16 mein erster Aal dieses Jahr auf Köderfisch, in der schönen Uckermark im Dammsee


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

unser 1. heute nacht   58cm


----------



## Aalbubi (20. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Habe heute 3 Bisse gehabt. 
Einmal um 21:35, dann um 22:10 und um 22:40.
Zwei Schnürsenkel und ein 55-60 cm großer Raubaal, der auch relativ dick für seine Größe ist. Alle auf halben Tauwurm, mit Anfüttern.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (20. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Wie schaut es an der Elbe aus, geht schon was ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Wie schaut es an der Elbe aus, geht schon was ?



Ausprobieren....wie wir auch....:q:q:q


----------



## Marf22 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Wir hatten gestern bei Vollmond nach Sonnenuntergang keinen Aalkontakt mehr....eine Grundel hat noch gegen 2230 gebisse .....ab dann war es wie tot bis ca. 0030.


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Konnte gestern im DEK 2 Aale verhaften. Der Eine durfte mit ca. 65cm den nach Hauseweg antreten. Der andere musste wieder ins kalte Wasser.
 Habe um 23:15 Uhr eingepackt weil heute die Arbeit gerufen hat.
 Heute Abend folgt der nächste Versuch.


----------



## Marf22 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Muss dich mal fragen, ob du mit Stellfischrute oder auf Grund angelst? Ich fische eigentlich immer auf Grund, hab mir aber für morgen auch mal ne Stellfischrute eingepackt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Muss dich mal fragen, ob du mit Stellfischrute oder auf Grund angelst? Ich fische eigentlich immer auf Grund, hab mir aber für morgen auch mal ne Stellfischrute eingepackt.




 Fast ausschließlich nur mit der Stellfischrute. Das Grundangeln in den neuen DEK Abschnitten macht aber auch nicht wirklich viel Sinn. Da könntest Du auch alles so reinwerfen, ohne es vorher auf die Schnur zu fädeln. Am MLK Feeder ich dann und wann auch gerne auf Aal. Dafür ist es mir aber noch zu früh. Suche die Schlängler jetzt eher im flacheren Wasser auf der Steinpackung. Bei den Rutenlänge variiere ich dann. Probiere meistens zwischen 6-8m aus. Gerne aber auch mal 10m um komplett hinter die Kanten zu kommen. Das aber erst ab Mai/Juni.


----------



## Marf22 (21. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Hey, danke...das sind ja schon mehr Infos wie ich mir erhofft habe!#6
 Ich gehe heute auch wieder los, aber MLK....wohne ja direkt in Uffeln am Stichkanal, deswegen habe ich den DEK schon immer eher Stiefmütterlich behandelt. 

 Meinst du die Abrisse wegen den neuen Steinschüttungen? 

 Danke für die Infos, eventuell läuft man sich ja mal wieder über den Weg.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Der Anfang ist gemacht...


----------



## Slick (21. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Petri,


legst schon gut vor.#6#6


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (21. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Petri! Das sieht doch richtig gut aus #6

Überlege morgen zum DEK zu fahren, allerdings ist auch ein ordentlicher Temperatursturz und Wetterwechsel angesagt, da habe ich im Frühjahr eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht (im Sommer dann ganz anders...). Mal sehen


----------



## dimak (21. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Läuft bei dir

Petri


----------



## Marf22 (21. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Petri zu den Aalen.

MLK tut sich nix....liegt wohl nicht am Vollmond:vik:

Noch weiter gute Fänge


----------



## dimak (21. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Er hat es einfach drauf#6


----------



## phirania (22. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Hält er mal wieder den Aal lang rauß...:q
Dickes Petri.#6


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Da haben mich die feinen Herren Aale aber gestern derbe verarscht. Legen los wie die Feuerwehr und Dann? Nach den beiden am Anfang innerhalb von 5 Minuten gab es noch einen Fehlbiss. Dann bis 23:00 Uhr aber auch keinen Zupfer mehr. Na ja, für die Bedingungen (Vollmond/Temperatur) trotzdem nicht unzufrieden. Beide Aale werden so um die 60cm haben.


----------



## phirania (22. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Na ist doch schon mal ein Anfang.
Wir habens gestern auch bis 23 Uhr versucht,eine Brasse verloren und dann der Mega Biss...
Ergebnis eine Fledermaus hing in der Schnur.
Konnte aber erfolgreich Releast werden...


----------



## Aalbubi (22. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Vorgestern habe ich auch geschneidert. Ich hatte einen Biss, der war aber so zaghaft, das der Bissanzeiger nicht losging, sonder nur der Einhängebissanzeiger nach oben wanderte.
Habt ihr ne Ahnung wann die Mondphasen wieder abschwächen bzw. wann es wieder dunkler wird?

MfG


----------



## zokker (22. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Vorgestern habe ich auch geschneidert. Ich hatte einen Biss, der war aber so zaghaft, das der Bissanzeiger nicht losging, sonder nur der Einhängebissanzeiger nach oben wanderte.
> Habt ihr ne Ahnung wann die Mondphasen wieder abschwächen bzw. wann es wieder dunkler wird?
> 
> MfG



Das weiß keiner so genau. Ist wie mit dem Wetter, kann man nicht vorhersagen.#c

Nachts ist`s dunkler wie draußen.


----------



## bombe20 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

an der saale ergeht es mir momentan nicht viel anders als den anderen schneidern hier. wenn es beißt, knallt der einhängebissanzeiger teilweise in aberwitziger geschwindigkeit an den ring und die glocke macht kurz rabatz. mit einem strecksprung aus meinem stuhl bin ich dann an der rute in habachtstellung. und das war es dann aber auch. selbst nach solch einem biss sieht der wurm jungfräulich aus, als wäre nie ein fisch daran gewesen. gestern bin ich von 6er haken und halben tauwurm auf 8er haken und 1/3 tauwurm und trotz solchen bissen immer noch schneider im jahr 2016. ich mach einfach weiter. irgendwann bleibt schon einer hängen.
heute abend geht es aber zum betreuten trinken bei guter musik. also petri heil allen und prost.


----------



## Mozartkugel (22. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Habt ihr ne Ahnung wann die Mondphasen wieder abschwächen bzw. wann es wieder dunkler wird? MfG



http://www.kalender-365.eu/mondkalender/2016/April.html

huch, heute ist ja Vollmond |supergri


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Als ob den Aalen der Mond interessiert....schon klar, an irgendwas muß man ja glauben wenn nix geht.#d
Und wenns nicht der Mond ist, dann isses halt irgendwas andres, was stillhält und als Ausrede taugt.|supergri

Vielleicht sollte der eine oder andere mal nen Thermometer in seinem Gewässer versenken. Aber nicht erschrecken |rolleyes


----------



## Tim1986 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Hab es auch schon öfters Probiert, bis jetzt aber nur geschneidert in Sachen Aal. Gestern war ich an einem kleinen Flächen Teich. Davor schon zwei mal am mlk. Nachts auf Pose oder Grund nur kleine zupfer bekommen. Scheint teilweise noch schwierig zu sein bei den kühlen Temperaturen nachts


----------



## Aalbubi (23. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Danke @Mozartkugel, richtig geil und übersichtlich! 

@Bimmelrudi. Ich glaube, dass die Mondphase eine bedeutende Rolle bei den Beißverhältnissen vom Aal spielt. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war die Wassertemperatur immer konstant, als ich losging (mit Thermometer gemessen). Ich gehe vll. nur noch bei Vollmond angeln, wenn der Himmel stark bewölkt ist. 
Ich und viele andere Angler haben einfach zu schlechte Erfahrung damit gemacht.

So kann rein statistisch gesagt werden, dass der Aal bei Vollmond schlecht beißt.


----------



## aalpietscher (23. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ich werd morgen auch mal wieder mein Glück versuchen aber es ist auch ziemlich frisch nachts.....

Wie warm oder kalt ist denn das Wasser bei euch Fängern? 

Ich nicht Fänger werde morgen auch mal ein Thermometer ins Wasser schmeißen. .

Am tag is es ja immer ordentlich sonnig , mal sehen ob in den ersten Abendstunden was geht bevor es wieder fröstelich wird.

Gruß. ....|wavey:


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Heute nahm die bissfrequenz nochmals deutlich ab, obwohl der Vollmond leicht von der Wolkendecke in Schach gehalten wurde. Wieder gab es zu Beginn der einsetzenden Dunkelheit zwei Bisse. Einer war ein vorwitziger Schnürsenkel der andere ne ordentliche Brummer von ca. 80cm (schwimmt noch im Eimer). Danach nur noch gelegentlich züpferchen. Jetzt haben die Aale erst mal Ruhe vor mir. In einer halben Stunde gehts los nach Langeland. So eine Mutter/Kind Kur kann auch Vorteile haben|evil:


----------



## zokker (23. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



aalpietscher schrieb:


> Ich werd morgen auch mal wieder mein Glück versuchen aber es ist auch ziemlich frisch nachts.....
> 
> Wie warm oder kalt ist denn das Wasser bei euch Fängern?
> 
> ...



Ab 13 Grad fange ich. Hab auch schon oft bei unter 13 angesessen, aber immer ohne Erfolg. 

@Aalzheimer   Petri zum Aal, Foto?


----------



## Tim1986 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Einfach losgehen und angeln. Irgendwann kommt der erste . Ich halte mich nie an irgendwelche Weisheiten.gehe immer angeln wenn ich Zeit und Bock habe. Wer angelt der fängt auch. Drauf zu achten welche Mondphase welcher Wind welche Temperatur Luftdruck etc hab ich einfach keine Lust drauf. Wenn man bei Vollmond losgeht und sich vorher sagt heut fange ich eh nichts wegen dem Mond kann man auch gleich zu Hause bleiben


----------



## g.schuldes (23. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Tim1986 schrieb:


> Einfach losgehen und angeln. Irgendwann kommt der erste . Ich halte mich nie an irgendwelche Weisheiten.gehe immer angeln wenn ich Zeit und Bock habe. Wer angelt der fängt auch. Drauf zu achten welche Mondphase welcher Wind welche Temperatur Luftdruck etc hab ich einfach keine Lust drauf. Wenn man bei Vollmond losgeht und sich vorher sagt heut fange ich eh nichts wegen dem Mond kann man auch gleich zu Hause bleiben



!!!!!ABSOLUT KORREKT !!!!!!
 :m:m:m


----------



## thomas1 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ich war gestern das erste mal an der werra . 13 Grad hat das Wasser und abnehmend und sauber , Das Kraut kommt schon wieder langsam. Ich war auch schneider , leider|wavey:#c#c#c


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi. Ich glaube, dass die Mondphase eine bedeutende Rolle bei den Beißverhältnissen vom Aal spielt. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war die Wassertemperatur immer konstant, als ich losging (mit Thermometer gemessen). Ich gehe vll. nur noch bei Vollmond angeln, wenn der Himmel stark bewölkt ist.
> Ich und viele andere Angler haben einfach zu schlechte Erfahrung damit gemacht.
> 
> So kann rein statistisch gesagt werden, dass der Aal bei Vollmond schlecht beißt.



Rein statistisch könnte man auch das Gegenteil behaupten, denn es wird genauso gut viele Angler geben, die auch bei Vollmond fangen (mich eingeschlossen).
Sicherlich mag es durchaus Gewässer geben, wo ein voll reinleuchtender Mond den nächtlichen Raubzug der Aale stören kann.
Das sind dann aber keine allgemein gültigen Regeln, sondern lokale.
Gibt auch genug Gewässer, an denen jeden Tag irgendwelche Laternen ins Wasser scheinen, ne stark befahrende Straße dran vorbei geht usw. Stört auch kein Fisch.
Die Mondphasen sind ein sich wiederholender regelmäßiger Zyklus an denen sich Tiere gewöhnen haben.

Die Wassertemperatur (nicht Oberflächenwasser!) ist da deutlich entscheidender, und zwar nicht im direkten Zusammenhang mit der Aktivität des Aales, sondern vielmehr für dessen Nahrung.
Abgesehen davon haben Aale sehr kleine Mägen und fressen auch nicht täglich.

Ich hab mal spaßenshalber gestern die Wassertemperatur an meinem bevorzugten Aalgewässer gemessen.
Es ist ein See von ca. 8ha, und einer Durchschnittstiefe von unter einem Meter. Ca. 80% des Sees sind nicht tiefer wie 50cm.
Vorwiegend sind dort Schuppenkarpfen, Rotfedern und Barsche zu erbeuten, die Karpfen werden allerdings nicht größer wie 60cm (bedingt durch das flache Wasser).
Dieser See hat einen hervorragenden Bestand an Großaalen, auf die kaum bis gar nicht gefischt wird.
Konnte da die letzten 10 Jahre regelmäßig wahre Sternstunden mit 2-3 Fischen ü90 die Nacht erleben (allesamt ausnahmslos auf KöFi von 12-15cm).
Auf Tauwurm ist dort auf Aal sehr schwer, dafür sind die Karpfen einfach zu present.

Zurück zur Temperatur des Sees:
Oberfläche aktuell 10 Grad
Gewässergrund aktuell 7 Grad

Und das bei einem derart flachen Gewässer.
Die Elbe hatte hier letzte Woche am Grund auch nur 7 Grad.

Da ist noch nicht viel mit Aal-Aktivität. Selbst die Frösche quaken noch nicht am See, und das ist immer für mich der Startschuss womit ich seit Jahren gut gefahren bin.
Vorher passiert hier nicht viel, außer das ich mir kalte Knochen hole.


----------



## inextremo6 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

War in der Nacht vom 21./22. auch los ,bei Vollmond 9Grad Wassert.und konnte gluecklicherweise meine 1. 2Aale für dieses Jahr in einem Mecklenb.See verhaften.Bis 20 Uhr plünderten die Plötzen meinen Wurmvorrat.Um 21 Uhr der 1.Aal auf Köderf mit 68cm, eine halbe Std.später auf Wurm ein kleinerer, der weiter schwimmt.
 Danach nichts mehr, ausser 3 jugendl.Quappen bis 30cm, die schimmen auch weiter.Fazit,war ok,der Anfang ist gemacht,aber die Wassert.muss hoch.Vollmond stört nicht überall und immer.Es war so hell, man hat kaum die Knicklichter erkannt....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



zokker schrieb:


> Das weiß keiner so genau. Ist wie mit dem Wetter, kann man nicht vorhersagen.#c
> 
> Nachts ist`s dunkler wie draußen.



Ich mach mich nass. :m:m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ca. 80% des Sees sind nicht tiefer wie 50cm.
> Vorwiegend sind dort Schuppenkarpfen, Rotfedern und Barsche zu erbeuten, *die Karpfen werden allerdings nicht größer wie 60cm (bedingt durch das flache Wasser).
> *



Muss ich jetzt all die +80er Karpfen, die in unseren Vereinsweihern (im Sommer auch gern mal weniger als 50cm tief) rumschwimmen, als Mutanten abschlagen? #h

Die Wassertiefe hat mit der Größe der Karpfen absolut gar nichts zu tun. Es geht einzig und allein um das Nahrungsangebot.


----------



## Aalbubi (23. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ein 8. HA großer See ist nicht wirklich groß.. aber naja, der eine Fängt dann seine Aale und ich bleibe lieber zu Hause. 

Ps. Angel überwiegend an Stellen die ständig unter Beleuchtung von Laternen und dummen Autofahrern ist.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt all die +80er Karpfen, die in unseren Vereinsweihern (im Sommer auch gern mal weniger als 50cm tief) rumschwimmen, als Mutanten abschlagen? #h



Ich wüßte nicht wo ich derartiges in meinem posting gefordert hätte.
Es ging lediglich um die aktuelle Temperatur in einem äußerst flachen See, nicht ob du deine Vereinsfische abknüppeln sollst.|rolleyes
Schonmal nen frei schwimmenden Spiegler von +10kg in nem Wasser deutlich unter nem halben Meter gesehen?
Der würde deutliche Schleifspuren am Grund hinterlassen und von Schwimmen wäre hier kaum mehr die Rede.
In diesem von mir benannten Gewässer kommt nicht ein Spiegler vor, ausnahmslos Schuppenkarpfen die aufgrund der schlankeren Form hier leben können, aber aufgrund des "Flachwassers" das Wachstum nach gewisser Zeit einstellen.
Das wurde mehrfach durch diverse biologische Untersuchungen in den letzten 10 Jahren bestätigt.

Aber lassen wir das, zurück zu den Aalen und seinen Fängern.


----------



## aalpietscher (24. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=139742&page=704

Bei mir gab es auch den ersten...

Gruß. . . . #h


----------



## Daniel SN (25. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Wir waren auch endlich erfolgreich


----------



## Marf22 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ich war gestern Abend auch wieder los, aber bei der Kälte haben mich sogar die Grundeln in Frieden gelassen:m


----------



## Daniel SN (26. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ja die Temperaturen sind momentan nicht der Hit...
 Hauptsache die Gewässer verlieren nicht spürbar an Temperatur.
 Dann geht es auch weiter mit dem Aal.


----------



## Aalbubi (26. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Mir kommt es so vor, als ob es in den letzten 2 Tagen mehr geschneit hat als im vergangenen Winter..


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Moin Moin. So schnell ist eine Woche Langeland vorbei. Melde mich hiermit zurück zum Winterlichen Aalfang. Allen die Glück gehabt haben ein dickes nachträgliches Petri. Ich denke das Ich heute abend auch mal direkt probieren werde.


----------



## zokker (30. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ich fahre heute erst einmal die WT messen. Wenn die über 13 Grad ist werde ich mir gleich ein paar Köfis stippen und heute Abend los.#h


----------



## aalpietscher (30. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Na dann mal los....ich bin gespannt |rolleyes

Ich werde Mittwoch los ziehen!

Bis dahin sollten die wt wieder bisschen gestiegen sein..

Gruß. ...#h


----------



## zokker (30. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Live vom Wasser, 12 Grad. Ich schaue mir heute Abend einen schönen Film an.


----------



## vonda1909 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

neue  stelle neues Glück   wenn der aal nicht läuft  laufe ich ebend


----------



## bombe20 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

@zocker
du nimmst es aber genau. in welcher tiefe hast du gemessen?


----------



## zokker (30. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



bombe20 schrieb:


> @zocker
> du nimmst es aber genau. in welcher tiefe hast du gemessen?



Der Torfstich ist im Durchschnitt 30-40 cm tief. Meine Strippe am Thermometer ist 2 Meter lang. Also werde ich wohl am Grund messen|kopfkrat.


----------



## bombe20 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

siehste, ich war heute mit den kindern auf der peißnitz unterwegs und habe versucht die saale mit einem digitalen fieberthermometer am ufer zu messen. im unteren themperaturbereich funktionieren die dinger aber nicht.
möchtest du eine filmempfehlung für heute abend?


----------



## Aalbubi (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Heute habe ich um 22:10 einen Aal über 60 cm gefangen, werde ich noch Messen. Eine Monster-Rotfeder /Rotauge von 27 cm hat leider zu tief geschluckt. Die Wassertemperatur betrug ca. 10°. 2 Bisse habe ich leider noch um ca. 24 Uhr versaut.


----------



## zokker (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



bombe20 schrieb:


> möchtest du eine filmempfehlung für heute abend?



sag an, was hättest empfohlen?
bei mir lief "In ihren Augen" AR,ES 2009  



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Heute habe ich um 22:10 einen Aal über 60 cm gefangen, werde ich noch Messen. Eine Monster-Rotfeder /Rotauge von 27 cm hat leider zu tief geschluckt. Die Wassertemperatur betrug ca. 10°. 2 Bisse habe ich leider noch um ca. 24 Uhr versaut.


*fettes Petri*#6


----------



## Aalbubi (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Petri Dank!
Der Aal ist 67 cm groß. Er ist gerade noch klein genug für die Räuchertonne und zudem nicht so ekelig fett.


----------



## bombe20 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



zokker schrieb:


> sag an, was hättest empfohlen?
> bei mir lief "In ihren Augen" AR,ES 2009


willkommen in wellville. eine vollkommen unterbewertete verfilmung des gleichnamigen romans von t.c. boyle mit anthony hopkins und bridget fonda von 1994.

mal sehen, wenn ich heute nachmittag nicht den sohnemann aufs auge gedrückt bekomme, werde ich auch noch mal messen fahren. ich habe in unserem haushalt doch tatsächlich noch ein analogthermometer gefunden, das ich dann auch auf tiefe bringen kann.

laut informationen aus dem angelladen werden rund um halle schon aale seit märz gefangen. im april gab es wohl eine meldung von einem exemplar mit 110cm. das ändert aber nichts an der tatsache, das ich 2016 immer noch schneider bin.

petri den glücklichen fängern!


----------



## zokker (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



bombe20 schrieb:


> willkommen in wellville. eine vollkommen unterbewertete verfilmung des gleichnamigen romans von t.c. boyle mit anthony hopkins und bridget fonda von 1994.
> 
> mal sehen, wenn ich heute nachmittag nicht den sohnemann aufs auge gedrückt bekomme, werde ich auch noch mal messen fahren. ich habe in unserem haushalt doch tatsächlich noch ein analogthermometer gefunden, das ich dann auch auf tiefe bringen kann.
> 
> ...



Hatte auch schon ende März, in manchen Jahren, die ersten Aale. Aber immer erst bei WTren ab 13 Grad. Wenn sie dann wieder sanken war auch immer wieder Schluss. Kann in anderen Gegenden aber auch ganz anders sein.

Zum Film: 2 Mal no go, US Film und Komödie.


----------



## Daniel SN (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Zokker das konnten wir am Wochenende wieder bestätigen. 
2 Tage gefroren und nur ein Aal kam raus :-(
Da half auch der "Aalmagnet" nicht.


----------



## BioRico (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> War gestern Abend mal bis 23:30 am DEK. Nachdem die Grundeln gegen  21 Uhr aufgehört haben mich zu nerven War eine Stunde Sendepause. Zwischen  22 und 23:15 Uhr gab es dann eine Reihe schöner bisse. Heraus kamen 5 Schöne Aale zwischen 60 und 70cm.




Ich benutzte Grundeln oft als Köderfische. Auch wenn ich eigentlich nicht immer auf Aal aus bin fange ich auf Plätzen auf denen sich auch gerne Aal aufhalten fast immer Aale mit den Grundeln. So nervig sind se gar nicht


----------



## karpspezi (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Petri,ebend zurück ,2 grd. voll abgeschneidert.Grüsse aus Ferdinandshof#:


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Habe Vorgestern und Gestern dann auch mal wieder den MLK angetestet. Überraschenderweise waren die Burschen sehr aktiv. Am Sonntag hatte ich fünf, gestern sage und schreibe elf Aale. Allerdings waren dort nur zwei gute Fische dabei. Der Rest war etwas für die Schuhe und muss noch wachsen. Die beiden die ich mit genommen habe waren 60 und 65cm


----------



## thomas1 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

petri zu den tollen Fängen , Bei der Stückzahl  kann man ja neidisch werden #6 man könnte denken du angelst im Aufzuchtteich :m:m:m habe gestern an der Werra abgeschneidert;+#c#c


----------



## bachforelle70 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

ist das im Fluss auf Aal nicht noch ein bischen kalt?


----------



## Aalbubi (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

habe gestern auch ordentlich abgeschneidert..vll. schlägt der starke Temperaturanstieg den Aalen auf den Magen? Habt ihr vll. solche Erfahrungen machen können? Vielleicht liegt es auch an den laichenden Fischen.

Gruß


----------



## Daniel SN (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ich werde es über die Feiertage mal mit 2-3 Ansitzen probieren mal schauen ob sich die Aale wieder blicken lassen.
 Denn die Temperaturen von letzter Woche waren extrem miserabel.


----------



## thomas1 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



bachforelle70 schrieb:


> ist das im Fluss auf Aal nicht noch ein bischen kalt?



sicherlich  -Wassertemparatur war auf 9 Grad gefallen |kopfkrat

jetzt wieder aktuell 14 Grad , werde aber noch warten bis Sonntag:vik::vik:


----------



## inextremo6 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

29.04-03.05 4 Nächte am Stück, leider ohne nennenswerten Erfolg, die ersten 3 Naechte nur Quappen(sagt schon alles über die Wassertemperatur)letzte Nacht 3 Aale 2auf Köderfisch, ein auf Wurm. Leider alle nur so um die 50cm, dürfen alle noch wachsen und sich in 3 Jahren nochmal anstellen. In der letzten Nacht lag die Wassertemperatur bei 10Grad, am 29.4 noch bei 7Grad,So jetzt erst mal die alten Knochen wieder gerade biegen, die Schlappe verdauen und in einer Woche wieder angreifen, denke dann klappts, da die Temperaturen dann ausreichend hoch sind.


----------



## Marf22 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ich habe gestern auch wieder abgeschneidert im MLK


----------



## bachforelle70 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Heute Nacht am Kanal einen mini Aal und einen 50er Zander.
Noch einen Hammer Biss wobei mir ein aufgezogener Köfi von der Schnurr gefressen wurde,das ganze Vorfach war voll Schleim. So etwas habe ich noch nie gesehen


----------



## aalpietscher (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Petri Bachforelle70..

Bei uns gab es letzte Nacht auch nix.....is auch nochmal ziemlich frisch geworden, nur 2 Grad. 

Naja mal gucken wann ich den nächsten versuch starte..

Gruß. ...#h


----------



## boardsurfer (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



bachforelle70 schrieb:


> Heute Nacht am Kanal einen mini Aal und einen 50er Zander.
> Noch einen Hammer Biss wobei mir ein aufgezogener Köfi von der Schnurr gefressen wurde,das ganze Vorfach war voll Schleim. So etwas habe ich noch nie gesehen


wels|supergri


----------



## karpspezi (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Petri,gestern wieder abgeschneidert,mal sehen ob am Herrentag der erste Aal sich einstellt.#:


----------



## bachforelle70 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

wels wurde da bis jetzt noch nicht drin gefangen,der hat den köfi auch ruck zuck runtergehabt. keine drei minuten
@boardsurfer


----------



## aalpietscher (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ich war heute nachmittag mal die Wassertemperatur messen und war doch positiv überrascht. ..18 Grad Oberfläche und 15-16 am Grund bei 2m...

Daran sollte es wohl nicht mehr scheitern. ..

Morgen auf ein neues.

Gruß. ...#h


----------



## aalpietscher (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

So..gestern mal wieder nix....

Gruß. ....|wavey:


----------



## ELSkeletto (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Gestern gab es bei mir 3 kleine Schnürsenkel!Hoffe beim nächsten mal sind sie ein bisschen größer


----------



## Amstaff (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Um punkt 2.00Uhr konnte meine Frau noch einen schoenen raubaal landen..
69cm und 580g


----------



## Daniel SN (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Wir hatten am Wochenende wieder ein Erlebnis der ganz besonderen Art. 
Leider viel zu viel Aal dabei verloren aber dennoch blieb genug hängen. 
Also die Temperaturen machen die Aale munter.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Bei mir läufts auch nach wie vor ganz ordentlich. Man muss sich aber an manchen Abenden durch die "Aale von Morgen" angeln. Stückzahlen zwischen 2-5 brauchbaren Aalen am Abend sind aber nach wie vor immer drin.


----------



## Daniel SN (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Hast noch paar schöne Bilder?


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Nicht wirklich. Von den letzten Beiden habe ich nochmal ein Bild gemacht.
 Den letzten guten Abend am vergangenen Donnerstag mit 5 schönen Schlänglern bin ich nicht mehr dazu gekommen, da ich Freitagmorgen nach Langeoog gefahren bin, und mein Kumpel die mit genommen hat zum sauber machen. Hier mal die beiden brauchbaren von Montag. Ich werde mir bei den nächsten Fängen wieder mehr Mühe geben.


----------



## thomas1 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

kein aal #d aber 3 schöne bachforellen gestern abend:vik: 35 bis 38 cm


----------



## zokker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ich hab die Nacht auch 2 gehabt.:vik:


----------



## kreuzass (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Bin ich ja irgendwie so ein wenig neidisch. Möchte meine Tonne demnächst auch wieder anschmeißen, nur fehlen mir dazu leider noch die Aale. Habe es heute Abend/Nacht einfach mal auf gut Glück versucht und habe gnadenlos abgeschneidert. War dennoch ganz nett, aber mit Aal wäre es noch netter gewesen. Naja.


----------



## Lenoc (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Bei mir gabs gestern unter anderem diesen 67er der aber die obere dicke eines 80ers hat|bigeyes auf Köfi

Daneben gabs noch nen kleinen Spitzkopf und nen 52er Breit


----------



## Houston (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Bei mir gab es gestern 2 Aale aus dem  Main, 73 und 78. Die Bisse kamen sehr vorsichtig, kein Abziehen.


----------



## inextremo6 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

12.5-13.5 habe dieses Jahr Pech mit den Größen. Insgesamt 4 Aale 3 davon um die 50 ,schwimmen friedlich weiter,ein 63er , alle auf Köderfisch, von 12 gefangenen Aalen dieses Jahr nur 2 brauchbare, naja laesst auf die naechsten Jahre hoffen. Hoffe es geht nicht die ganze Saison so weiter.


----------



## Daniel SN (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Sauber Jungs
 Wir konnten letztes Wochenende auch wieder 9 Aale fangen.
 Zum Glück keine Monster sondern perfekte Räucheraale.
 Bilder und Text kommen noch ins Tagebuch.


----------



## pendejo (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

War gestern auch am Rhein bei Köln erfolgreich #6 58cm hat er. Zwei Fragen hätte ich, da ich neu bin, was Aal angeht:

1.) Wie friert Ihr Aale ein, wenn Ihr sie nicht direkt räuchern wollt? Einrollen? Ich frage wegen der Form des Aals, die ist ja nicht gerade so TK-freundlich, in der Länge zumindest...

2.) Ich hatte die letzten 2 Wochen viele heftige Bisse, vermutlich von Aalen. Teilweise wär mir schon mehrmals fast die Rute ins Wasser geflogen. Der Anhieb ging dann trotzdem ins Leere und der Aal hängt nicht. Habt ihr irgendeine Idee, wie ich das optimieren kann? Ich benutze 6er Aal-Haken, Tauwurm, Laufbleimontage mit Stopper in 30-40cm Entfernung. Nach dem Auswurf ziehe ich die Schnur nicht ganz auf Spannung, lasse sie immer noch ein wenig schlaff.

Gruß und danke schonmal


----------



## paulbarsch (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Rollenbügel auf! Schnur unter einem Gummi einklemmen und beim biss laufen lassen!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## pendejo (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ich angel öfters nahe an Hinternissen, versunkene Bäume oder Steinpackungen. Würdest Du das da auch empfehlen? Oder nur auf freier Bahn? Und wenn der Aal anhält zum Schlucken, dann den Anhieb setzen?


----------



## DwarF (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Hi,

lass den Stopper hinter dem Blei weg damit der Fisch beim abziehen in keinen Widerstand reinläuft. So müsste es besser funktionieren. Ausserdem kannst du (wenn es nicht allzu tief ist wo du fischt) das Blei gegen einen sinkenden Sbiro austauschen, dann dürfte der Fisch eigentlich überhaupt keinen Widerstand spüren.


Grüße,

DwarF


----------



## pendejo (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Danke schonmal für die Tipps. Und Bisserkennung dann ausschließlich über die Schnur?


----------



## One carp (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Heute gab es 2,ein Schnürsenkel und diesen Kollegen


----------



## Daniel SN (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Petri


----------



## paulbarsch (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



DwarF schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> lass den Stopper hinter dem Blei weg damit der Fisch beim abziehen in keinen Widerstand reinläuft
> 
> ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Der Stopper stört den Aal überhaupt nicht.
Wenn die Aale nicht extrem spitz beißen, hat er den Köder schon lange intus bevor er überhaupt gegen den Stopper rennt.

Versuchs einfach mal mit größeren Haken, 6er sind sehr klein, da kann dir ein Aal problemlos den Köder runterlutschen oder Schnürsenkel schlucken das Ding bis zum geht nicht mehr.
Ich selbst benutze nix kleineres wie 2er für Wurm, bei Köfi 1/0-2/0 und fahre damit seit Jahren sehr gut.


----------



## paulbarsch (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Also ich war vor einer Woche, 8 Abende auf Aal unterwegs! Die haben extrem vorsichtig und spitz gebissen! Habe etliche im Drill verloren! Wenn ich da auch noch ein stopper gehabt hätte, hätte ich auf sicher weniger Aale gehabt! Ich weiß nicht, was ein stopper beim aalangeln bezwecken soll.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Das Gleiche was eine Schlaufenmontage beim Feedern bewirkt.
Nach einer kurzen Strecke freiem Lauf einen Selbsthakeffekt erzwingen.
Funktioniert natürlich nur bei entsprechenden Gewichten.

Wenn du viele Fische wieder verlierst im Drill (sei wann drillt man Aale? |rolleyes) vielleicht mal über Köder-und Hakengröße nachdenken, da passt dann irgendwas nicht.


----------



## paulbarsch (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Mit Drill, meine ich natürlich beim rausholen! Und wenn ich auf 40-50 mt Entfernung den Aal vom Grund hole und Richtung Ufer hole, bezeichne ich es schon als drill! Köder und Haken habe ich so oft variiert die ne trotzdem den einen oder anderen verloren! Sie haben eben sehr vorsichtig und spitz gebissen, sodass es dann schon mal vorkommt! Habe in einer Woche 51 Stück gefangen. An dem einen Abend 17 Stück! Ich glaube, soviel habe ich wohl noch chr falsch gemacht! Angel seit 35 Jahren auf Aal! Diesmal war es bloß sehr auffällig, das eben viele verloren gingen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Der Stopper stört den Aal überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Das sind wieder so Pauschalisierungen, die an manchen Tagen dem Fangerfolg durchaus abträglich sein können.
> Erfahrungsgemäß werden Aale nämlich hin und wieder mißtrauisch, wenn sie nicht widerstandslos abziehen können!
> ...




Das hängt von der Wurmgröße ab. 4er-6er Haken können durchaus optimal sein.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es sehr viel wichtiger, den Wurm mit einer Wurmnadel vernünftig aufzuziehen! Das sollte Fehlbisse nennenswert reduzieren.


----------



## Zmann (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Läuft zur Zeit recht gut vor drei Tagen einen 73"er und gestern diesen 71"er...


----------



## paulbarsch (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Petri, schöne Aale sind das.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Petri Zmann und allen anderen. Meine Alte würde mich umbringen wenn ich meine Aale auf die Arbeitsplatte schmeißen würde.

Ich krieg hier noch einen Koller. Draußen sind zZ 20 Grad und es ist schön bewölkt und leichter Wind. Es riecht förmlich nach Aal und ich bin auf Arbeit:c:c:c.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



paulbarsch schrieb:


> Mit Drill, meine ich natürlich beim rausholen! Und wenn ich auf 40-50 mt Entfernung den Aal vom Grund hole und Richtung Ufer hole, bezeichne ich es schon als drill��! Köder und Haken habe ich so oft variiert die ne trotzdem den einen oder anderen verloren! Sie haben eben sehr vorsichtig und spitz gebissen, sodass es dann schon mal vorkommt! Habe in einer Woche 51 Stück gefangen. An dem einen Abend 17 Stück! Ich glaube, soviel habe ich wohl noch chr falsch gemacht! Angel seit 35 Jahren auf Aal! Diesmal war es bloß sehr auffällig, das eben viele verloren gingen.
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Bei 51 Aalen die Woche würd ich nichtmal auf die Idee kommen zu erwähnen, das ich welche verloren hätte.
Ehrlich, diese Massenfänge haben im Rest der Republik viele nichtmal im ganzen Jahr.
Wenn wir hier mal 3 in der Nacht haben ist das schon nen 6er im Lotto.
Von 10 Ansitzen sinds 6-8 Schneidernummern.

Dann scheints da oben ja noch genug Aal zu geben, versteh die jammernden Angler von dort nur nicht.
Oder jammern die, weil sie keine 35cm Strippen mehr mitnehmen dürfen? |uhoh:


----------



## paulbarsch (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ich jammere doch gar nicht! Habe lediglich erwähnt, dass ich viele verloren habe, was die Jahre sonst nicht so heftig war!

Gruß Andreas 

Ps: von den 51 habe ich ja nicht alle mitgenommen. Unter 50 cm kommt eh nichts mit nach Hause!


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich krieg hier noch einen Koller. Draußen sind zZ 20 Grad und es ist schön bewölkt und leichter Wind. Es riecht förmlich nach Aal und ich bin auf Arbeit:c:c:c.


jo, ging mir auch nicht besser, aber heut´ abend geht´s los, bedingungen sollen optimal sein!
wir werden sehen...:g


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bei 51 Aalen die Woche würd ich nichtmal auf die Idee kommen zu erwähnen, das ich welche verloren hätte.
> Ehrlich, diese Massenfänge haben im Rest der Republik viele nichtmal im ganzen Jahr.
> Wenn wir hier mal 3 in der Nacht haben ist das schon nen 6er im Lotto.
> Von 10 Ansitzen sinds 6-8 Schneidernummern.
> ...



Hehe, nun halt mal den Ball flach. 

Wenn ich so viele "Schneidernummern" hätte, dann würde ich mal über meine Platzwahl, meine Montage und den Köder nachdenken und keine Tipp`s (Selbsthakeffekt, Hakengröße) geben.|kopfkrat


----------



## lollo (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ich muss sagen ich sehe das auch so den man muss nachhaltig angeln und kann nicht unbegrenzt entnehmen.
Du willst doch in 10 jahren auch noch was fangen


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

So Freitag von 22:00 uhr bis 01:30 am MLK. Samstag abend am DEK. Neben ein paar kleinen gab es zwei ganze Hände voll mit zukünftigen Räuchergold. Und keine Kommentare über die weißen Beine, habe ich von meinen Kumpels schon genug bekommen:q


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



lollo schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich sehe das auch so den man muss nachhaltig angeln und kann nicht unbegrenzt entnehmen.
> Du willst doch in 10 jahren auch noch was fangen



Kannst du das denn mal erklären, also lieber 1 dicken Blankaal als 10 kleine Männchen?#c


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Petri Aalzheimer, für die weißen Beine gibt es doch Photoshop.


----------



## paulbarsch (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



lollo schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich sehe das auch so den man muss nachhaltig angeln und kann nicht unbegrenzt entnehmen.
> Du willst doch in 10 jahren auch noch was fangen





Gelesen, dass ich lange nicht alles entnehme???

Gruß Andreas


----------



## diedel38 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



paulbarsch schrieb:


> Mit Drill, meine ich natürlich beim rausholen! Und wenn ich auf 40-50 mt Entfernung den Aal vom Grund hole und Richtung Ufer hole, bezeichne ich es schon als drill��! Köder und Haken habe ich so oft variiert die ne trotzdem den einen oder anderen verloren! Sie haben eben sehr vorsichtig und spitz gebissen, sodass es dann schon mal vorkommt! Habe in einer Woche 51 Stück gefangen. An dem einen Abend 17 Stück! Ich glaube, soviel habe ich wohl noch chr falsch gemacht! Angel seit 35 Jahren auf Aal! Diesmal war es bloß sehr auffällig, das eben viele verloren gingen.
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Andreas,
wie kann das angehen, es wurden doch nur 30 Aale eingesetzt, hast du die restlichen Aale dazugekauft ?
|gr: |gr: |gr: 
|wavey: Gruß diedel38


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Wie schaut es denn an der Elbe aus ?
Hier in Sa-Anhalt scheint der Aal nicht anzukommen.


----------



## bsb carp (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Andreas du hast zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort alles richtig gemacht! Alle die was anderes sagen und dagegen wettern sind Neidhammel!  Von wegen nachhaltig fischen! Die Jungs will ich sehen die nach 2-3 guten Aalen einpacken enn die so gut beißen! Du hast halt alles richtig gemacht!  Schönen gruß aus Bersenbrück


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



zokker schrieb:


> Hehe, nun halt mal den Ball flach.
> 
> Wenn ich so viele "Schneidernummern" hätte, dann würde ich mal über meine Platzwahl, meine Montage und den Köder nachdenken und keine Tipp`s (Selbsthakeffekt, Hakengröße) geben.|kopfkrat



Ich lade dich gern ein, dann kannst mir ja zeigen wie du hier die Aale rauszuppelst aus Gewässern, dessen Aalbestand ständig sinkt, z.T. sogar erschöpft ist.
Da wüßte ich spontan ein Gewässer an dem nahezu jeder das Handtuch schmeist, der da noch nie vorher war.
Glaub mir mal das ich schon weiß wie ich hier bei uns ordentliche Aale fange (Qualität nicht Quantität!!).
Immerhin mach ich das nicht erst seit gestern sondern gut und gerne 30 Jahre.
Die Stückzahlen waren nie hoch, früher vielleicht mal 3-5 wenns wirklich super lief.
Das ist aber lange her und fernab der heutigen Realität hier.
Heute kannst froh sein, wenn du mal einen erwischt, in manchen Gewässern ja sogar überhaupt mal nen Biss bekommst.
Heutzutage gehe ich auch anders auf Aal wie früher, denn Aale unter 80cm interessieren mich nicht und ich befische sie auch nicht, die dürfen erstmal in Ruhe wachsen.
Tauwürmer benutze ich also gar nicht, sondern lediglich KöFis ab 12cm.
Ich habe sicher nicht viele Aale die letzten 10 Jahre gefangen, aber dafür ausnahmslos Großaale, worunter 4 die Metermarke deutlich knackten, etwa anderthalb Dutzend waren zwischen 92-98cm.
Und alle diese Aale entstammten Gewässer, wo die Aale nicht den Hauch einer Chance hätten abzuwandern. Also ohne Zuläufe und kilometerweit entfernt eines Rinnsals das irgendwie Verbindung zu einem Bach etc. hätte.
Geschlossene Systeme also, wo diese Aale irgendwann mal eingesetzt wurden.


Mir gings in meinem vorigen Posting auch nicht um Entnahme von größeren Mengen (ich denke schon das da die meisten verantwortungsbewußt handeln), sondern allein darum, daß wenn jemand schreibt er hätte mehrere Dutzend in der Woche gefangen und wundert sich das etliche noch verloren gingen, dies Jammern auf verdammt hohen Niveau ist.
Für mich, der sich dem Aal (und fast nur dem Aal) seit seiner Kindheit verschrieben hat, halt kaum nachvollziehbar.

Und dabei spielen benutztes Tackle, Methoden und beangeltes Gewässer echt mal gar keine Rolle.

Btw Selbsthakeffekt...bitte les nochmal was ich dazu schrieb, das war kein Tip sondern eine Erklärung, welche Funktion ein oberhalb des Grundbleies angebrachter Stopper haben würde .


Aber genug des Ganzen, hier solls schließlich um Aale und ihre Fänger gehen und keine Grundsatzdiskussion

Von daher bin ich mal raus hier und auch aus diesem Proletenboard mit all den Profilneurotikern.#h


----------



## diedel38 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Paulbarsch -
warum Antwortest du mir Privat, dürfen die anderen Angler deine Antwort nicht mitlesen ? 
Wenn du meine Antwort nicht verstanden hast, tut es mir wirklich leid. Lies noch mal in Ruhe. :c

Bimmelrudi -
Gestern an der Elbe, jede Menge Aalangler aber -o- Fänge, ich Angele fast ausschließlich mit Wollhandkrabbe und auch kaum noch Fänge.
Bin bestimmt nicht Neidisch wenn ein Angelkollege gut fängt, aber in einer Woche 61 Aale ??? macht mich doch recht nachdenklich.#c

Paulbarsch -
vielleicht kannst Du ja nun meine Antwort besser verstehen.

#h diedel38


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



diedel38 schrieb:


> Paulbarsch -
> warum Antwortest du mir Privat?


vielleicht weil er den faden nicht weiter vollmüllen möchte?



ich hab´ gestern jedenfalls aalmäßig so richtig schön abgeschneidert.


----------



## Daniel SN (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Petri an alle Fänger!

 @Bimmelrudi

 Von so einem Gewässer welches du beschreibst kann ein Aal Angler doch nur träumen.
 Aale jenseits der 90cm + 
 ohne das diese abwandern können.
 Bei solchen Gewässern/ Aalen ist es nur nicht einfach getan den Köder auszulegen und zu hoffen das endlich einer beißt.
 Hier muss man sich schon ein bisschen mehr ins Zeug legen. Und Zokker hat es ja auch schon erwähnt wo man am besten ansetzen sollte.


----------



## bebexx (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

In einer Woche am richten Platz zur richtigen Zeit (Juli/August) sind sogar über 100 Aale in der Elbe möglich. Das wären ca. 15 Aale pro Tag was ich tatsächlich schon selber miterlebt habe. 
Wie viele Aale jeder für sich mit nimmt, legt natürlich jeder für sich selbst fest. In diesem Sinne Petri zur fetten Ausbeute!!


----------



## paulbarsch (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

61aale? Wow. Wer hat die denn gefangen? Ich hatte nur 51. Leute, neidet einem dich nicht die Fänge. Ich habe dich auch geschrieben, dass ich etliche wieder zurückgesetzt habe. Ich habe weder in einem See, noch in der Elbe geangelt! Letztes Jahr hatte ich nicht mal 50 insgesamt! Dieses Jahr hatte ich eben richtig Glück mit dem wetter und dass sie sehr gut gebissen haben! Kollegen von mir waren am Samstag an der gleichen Stelle und haben abgeschneidert! Vollmond/ Wetterumschwung! Es muss eben alles passen! Und.... Man muss Glück haben! Das hatte ich nun mal! 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## paulbarsch (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Danke bebexx


----------



## aalpietscher (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ihr diskutiert hier über zahlen , die für mich unvorstellbar sind|kopfkrat

Ich wäre froh wenn bei jedem ansitz einer raus kommen würde.

Freitag und gestern mal wieder abgeschneidert..

In den letzten Jahren ist es so schlecht geworden mit den fängen
 bei uns ,das man sich fragt warum man sich das immer wieder antut.

Es kommt mir so vor als käme auf einen km Fluß nur noch ein aal und den zu erwischen ist ein ziemliches Glücksspiel. ...

Gruß. ...|wavey:


----------



## zokker (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



aalpietscher schrieb:


> Ihr diskutiert hier über zahlen , die für mich unvorstellbar sind|kopfkrat
> 
> Ich wäre froh wenn bei jedem ansitz einer raus kommen würde.
> 
> ...


Hallo, 
also in der Peene kommt bei uns auch kaum noch was raus. ZZ laicht aber der Weißfisch in den Seen und Torfstichen. Dort in der Nähe mit Köfi sollte aber was gehen. Ich werde WE auch wieder los, aber nicht in der Peene.
Gruß ...


----------



## boardsurfer (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ich finde das argument, man sei nur neidisch bzgl der guten fänge anderer und sei nur deshalb empört, wenn jemand dutzende aale in kürzester zeit fängt und entnimmt/ verangelt, sehr schwach. Denn die einzigen orte, an denen solche fänge möglich sind, sind ströme wie die elbe/ weser oder gewässer mit besatz. Dieser besatz kommt aus aufzuchtanlagen, in denen aus der natur entnommene jungaale aufgezogen werden, und dann an die jeweiligen verantwortlichen vereine etc weiterverkauft werden, wo die aale dann zu einem großen anteil in abgeschlossene gewässersysteme wie teiche oder seen und kanäle gesetzt werden, was eine fragwürdige verschwendung der reproduktionsmöglichkeiten darstellt, vor allem in hinblick auf die einbrechenden aalbestände europas. Dass man sich als angler an einem elbnebenfluss dann ärgert, dass man sich über einen aal bei 3 ansitzen glücklich schätzen kann, weil ankommende glasaale für die aufzucht weggefangen werden, leuchtet hoffentlich jedem ein, wenn diese dann nicht für die sicherung des bestandes, sondern für den angelspaß anderer abgefangen werden. 
Ps: dies ist kein persönlicher angriff auf paulbarsch, dem ich petri heil wünsche, und der ja auch angemerkt hat, dass er nicht alle aale entnimmt.


----------



## phobos (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Wenn die in Aufzuchtanlagen landen ist es doch eh ok, da schaft es dann ein wesentlich größerer Anteil das Sie groß werden. Aufsteigen geht doch eh kaum mehr möglich, deshalb ist Besatz unumgänglich.
Ich seh da eher das Problem wenn sie als Glasaal von den Asiaten und sonst wem gefressen werden..#q


----------



## boardsurfer (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



phobos schrieb:


> Wenn die in Aufzuchtanlagen landen ist es doch eh ok, da schaft es dann ein wesentlich größerer Anteil das Sie groß werden. Aufsteigen geht doch eh kaum mehr möglich, deshalb ist Besatz unumgänglich.
> Ich seh da eher das Problem wenn sie als Glasaal von den Asiaten und sonst wem gefressen werden..#q



Sicherlich ist der fang von glasaalen zum verzehr ein mindestens ebenso großes problem, aber erkläre mir, wie der besatz aufgrund von wehren usw."unumgänglich" sei, wenn diese dann das abwandern der aale verhindern? Im übrigen geht wie gesagt auch ein weitaus größerer anteil in definitiv geschlossene gewässer wie angelteiche, nur um den anglern dort gute aalfänge zu ermöglichen, ohne rücksicht auf einen nachhaltigen aalbestand in unseren flusssystemen.


----------



## PAFischer (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Das Problem in geschlossenen Gewässersystemen ist ja, dass die Aale nicht mehr abwandern können um sich zu reproduzieren. Kann er in ein Gewässer nicht aufsteigen, verteilen Sie sich sich eben in Systeme unterhalb solcher Verbauungen. Also ist es für den Aal vollkommen egal ob er nicht abwandern kann und irgendwann dort verendet - in Turbinen landet, oder ob ein Angler diese entnimmt. Solange an den Gewässerverbauungen nichts unternommen wird, sind es eh schwarze Zeiten für den Aal.
Der Verzehr der Glasaale verstärkt das Problem zusätzlich.


----------



## paulbarsch (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ich werde zu diesem Thema das letzte mal etwas schreiben! 
Ich Angel weder in der Elbe, noch in einem Nebenarm oder See! Mein Gewässer ist die Treene! Liegt in Schleswig-Holstein. Sie hat Verbindung mit der eider! In unserem Gewässer werden keine Aale besetzt! Es werden überhaupt keine Fische besetzt! Die Treene ist ein sehr fischreiches Gewässer!
Die letzten Jahre war es immer so, dass man im Frühjahr und im Spätherbst sehr gute Abende erwischen kann! In den Sommermonaten ist es dagegen wie ausgestorben, was den Aal betrifft! Ich hatte dieses Mal eben eine Woche zu fassen, wo es lief! Ich wäre mit 3-4 Aalen am Abend, mehr als zufrieden! Aber wenn es dann mal beisst, muss doch jeder verstehen, dass man die Chance dann auch wahrnimmt! Von meinen ganzen Aalen, habe ich Minimum 20 zurückgesetzt! Man muss auch eine n bisschen probieren, was geht! Und ganz ehrlich, an dem einen Abend, war ich gerade mal eine halbe std am wasser(20:30-21:00 Uhr) da hatte ich bereits 3 Stück! Soll ich da etwa wieder einpacken? Würde ,glaube ich keiner machen! Man muss sich nicht dafür entschuldigen, wenn man mal erfolgreich ist! Eins weiß ich nämlich ganz sicher, die Tage, wo nichts geht, die werden auf sicher kommen! Vielleicht schon beim nächsten Mal!

Petri Andreas


----------



## phobos (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

nicht umungänglich, aber wie schon erwähnt das geringere übel, weis zwar nicht die Zahlen, aber wahrscheinlich werden % der gefangen Glasaale die es überleben ziemlich hoch sein, was bei natürlichen Wege eher gering ist. Und wenn es nachdem geht dürften auch Fische wie der Zander, Wels und Karpfen bei uns fast nirgends besetzt werden |kopfkrat


----------



## diedel38 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



paulbarsch schrieb:


> Ich werde zu diesem Thema das letzte mal etwas schreiben!
> Ich Angel weder in der Elbe, noch in einem Nebenarm oder See! Mein Gewässer ist die Treene! Liegt in Schleswig-Holstein. Sie hat Verbindung mit der eider! In unserem Gewässer werden keine Aale besetzt! Es werden überhaupt keine Fische besetzt! Die Treene ist ein sehr fischreiches Gewässer!
> Die letzten Jahre war es immer so, dass man im Frühjahr und im Spätherbst sehr gute Abende erwischen kann! In den Sommermonaten ist es dagegen wie ausgestorben, was den Aal betrifft! Ich hatte dieses Mal eben eine Woche zu fassen, wo es lief! Ich wäre mit 3-4 Aalen am Abend, mehr als zufrieden! Aber wenn es dann mal beisst, muss doch jeder verstehen, dass man die Chance dann auch wahrnimmt! Von meinen ganzen Aalen, habe ich Minimum 20 zurückgesetzt! Man muss auch eine n bisschen probieren, was geht! Und ganz ehrlich, an dem einen Abend, war ich gerade mal eine halbe std am wasser(20:30-21:00 Uhr) da hatte ich bereits 3 Stück! Soll ich da etwa wieder einpacken? Würde ,glaube ich keiner machen! Man muss sich nicht dafür entschuldigen, wenn man mal erfolgreich ist! Eins weiß ich nämlich ganz sicher, die Tage, wo nichts geht, die werden auf sicher kommen! Vielleicht schon beim nächsten Mal!
> 
> Petri Andreas



Hallo Andreas,

das war doch kein Angriff auf dich, sondern nur unvorstellbar für mich und ich wünsche dir weiterhin so tolle Fänge.
|wavey: dieter


----------



## inextremo6 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

@Paulbarsch Gratulation zu den Fängen.So geht das immer hier im Board,bei mir gabs auch schon seitenlange Diskussionen, wegen 4AALEN!! Heilig gesprochen wird von mir derjenige,der wie Du schon erwaehnst, bei 3gefangenen Aalen in einer halben Stunde einpackt und wieder nach Hause geht.
 Wünsch Dir weiterhin beste Fänge


----------



## boardsurfer (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



phobos schrieb:


> nicht umungänglich, aber wie schon erwähnt das geringere übel, weis zwar nicht die Zahlen, aber wahrscheinlich werden % der gefangen Glasaale die es überleben ziemlich hoch sein, was bei natürlichen Wege eher gering ist. Und wenn es nachdem geht dürften auch Fische wie der Zander, Wels und Karpfen bei uns fast nirgends besetzt werden |kopfkrat



Auch hier muss ich dir widersprechen: 1. Ist es nicht das geringere übel, denn wenn die jungaale trotz besserer überlebenschancen überwiegend in gewässer besetzt werden, aus denen sie nicht abwandern können, haben sie im gegensatz zu ihren natürlich aufgewachsenen artgenossen keine reproduktionsmöglichkeit und sind damit für die population wertlos, und 2. Ist aalbesatz nicht mit dem besatz anderer fischarten vergleichbar, da zander und wels bspw. Sich auch in seen usw. Vermehren können (keine laichwanderung) und somit besser oder schlechter in die population integriert werden. Aale, mefos und lachse hingegen sind auf einen freien weg durch die gewässersysteme angewiesen um sich fortzupflanzen, was einen besatz bei zu großen hindernissen sinnlos macht. Karpfen ist wiederum eine andere geschichte, auch wenn er sich selten vermehrt (aufgrund zu niedrigen temperaturen) ist der karpfenbesatz in hinblick auf den karpfen selbst vollkommen unproblematisch, u.a. weil er im gegensatz zum aal künstlich vermehrt werden kann. 

Zu paulbarsch: ich habe mich in meiner aussage nicht auf deine fänge bezogen, es ist vollkommen ok mehrere aale pro tag zu fangen, es ging mir mehr um die reaktion einiger auf die leute, die dich kritisiert haben: es wurde behauptet, man sei nur neidisch auf solche aalfänge und würde sie auch bei sich erzielen wwnn man mehr ahnung hätte. Dem ist aber nicht so, was ich vorhin geschildert habe. Die treene zähle ich zu den gewässern wie elbe oder weser, die einen relativ uneingeschränkten zugang zum meer haben und daher einen noch guten aalbestand vorweisen können. Lg und petri!


----------



## Daniel SN (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Paulbarsch

 Kopf hoch und alle anderen reden lassen...
 Eventuell sogar noch eine bessere Angelwoche erwischen und sich dann über den Fang freuen.


----------



## lollo (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ich bin wirklich keinem neidisch aber ich verstehe nicht wie man als Verein die Fänge nicht beschränken kann,zB bei uns darf man 9 Friedfischen und 1 Raubfisch pro Woche fangen .
Du würdest ja auch nicht auf die dumme Idee kommen 50 Hechte oder 50 Bachforellen in der Woche zu fangen.
Und auch wenn nicht alle mitgenommen wurden ist es doch nicht das Ziel eines Anglers jedem Aal einen Hacken zu verpassen .
Ich finde einfach das jeder auf die Natur schauen sollte auch wenn die Aale oft nicht abwandern können den zB ein Jäger schießt auch keine 5 Rehe auf einmal nur weil sie da sind sondern er schaut auf den Bestand und hält diesen im Gleichgewicht der Natur .

Und das soll jetz nicht böse gemeint sein aber vll mal den Stein zu Rollen bringen bei somanchen Angler .


Aber trotzdem Perti zu dem großem Fang


----------



## bsb carp (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

#q Es tut schon weh wenn man so ein blödsinn lesen muss! Wenn man sich an die Regeln und Gesetze des jeweiligen Verein hält ist doch alles im Grünen Bereich! Ich finde selber Schuld wenn man in so ein Verein eintritt wo man fast kein Fisch mitnehmen darf! Und immer diese Diskussion über Aale nachhaltig fischen#q! Immer bei dem kleinen Angler anfangen! Tolle Sache! Solange es Menschen gibt die Glasaale in Massen vor der Küste abfangen und in Konserven pressen oder sau teuer als Besatz verscheuern oder Gewaltige Bauwerke dem Aal in den weg stellen das der nicht auf und abwandern kann braucht man dies Diskussion über fangbeschränkug garnicht mehr führen! Weil der kleine Angler der ein oder zweimal im Jahr etwas Glück hat! Und nu überlegt mal ob ich da wohl recht mit habe bevor hier weiter Anglern die sich an Gesetz und Regeln halten weiter kritisiert werden! Andreas ich gönne dir dein Fang! #6


----------



## boardsurfer (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



bsb carp schrieb:


> #q Es tut schon weh wenn man so ein blödsinn lesen muss! Wenn man sich an die Regeln und Gesetze des jeweiligen Verein hält ist doch alles im Grünen Bereich! Ich finde selber Schuld wenn man in so ein Verein eintritt wo man fast kein Fisch mitnehmen darf! Und immer diese Diskussion über Aale nachhaltig fischen#q! Immer bei dem kleinen Angler anfangen! Tolle Sache! Solange es Menschen gibt die Glasaale in Massen vor der Küste abfangen und in Konserven pressen oder sau teuer als Besatz verscheuern oder Gewaltige Bauwerke dem Aal in den weg stellen das der nicht auf und abwandern kann braucht man dies Diskussion über fangbeschränkug garnicht mehr führen! Weil der kleine Angler der ein oder zweimal im Jahr etwas Glück hat! Und nu überlegt mal ob ich da wohl recht mit habe bevor hier weiter Anglern die sich an Gesetz und Regeln halten weiter kritisiert werden! Andreas ich gönne dir dein Fang! #6


ich kann dir in vielen punkten zustimmen, jedoch habe ich versucht darauf hinzuweisen, dass wir angler auch zu einem beträchtlichen teil der aalpopulation schaden. und das nicht, wie du es gesagt hast, weil der glückliche angler mal seine 2,3,4 oder auch 10 aale am abend entnimmt, sondern weil genau wegen dieses anglers und seiner kameraden in den meisten gewässern überhaupt erst ein aalbestand durch besatz geschaffen wurde, der wie schon gesagt in vielen fällen nicht an der reproduktion teilnehmen wird, und daher nur für einen früheren oder späteren fang durch ein vereinsmitglied existiert.
generell halte ich die aussage, solange man sich an gesetze und regeln hält, sei alles im grünen bereich, in jedem kontext für gefährlich. denn sie sind nur ein versuch (hoffentlich zumindest), z.b. in diesem fall eine nachhaltige und trotzdem für angler nicht zu sehr einschränkende besatz- und entnahmepolitik zu gewährleisten, und stellen sicher nicht das idealbild dar, welches jeder individuell anstreben sollte. 
Deshalb hat es auch nichts mit "selbst schuld" zu tun, wenn man einem dem idealbild eher entsprechendem verein einem nicht nachhaltig ausgerichteten vorzieht, und es ist in dieser position vollkommen legitim, letzteren dann auch zu kritisieren. dies bezieht sich nicht unbeding nur auf den aal, sondern auch auf alle anderen speisefischarten. 
um nochmals missverständnisse zu vermeiden: ich kritisiere paulbarsch nicht, sondern die ignoranz vieler angler, die denken, dass wenn in ihrem vereinssee oder flussabschnitt ein so toller aalbestand herrscht, die natürliche aalpopulation vollkommen i.O. sein muss und dann fangbilder posten mit 30 gleich langen aalen, die sie in einer nacht fangen konnten, und sich wundern, dass anderen anglern, die eben ohne diesen definitv NICHT nachhaltigen besatz kaum mal einen aal erwischen, diese entnahme übel aufstößt. Natürlich sind diese dann auch nur neidisch auf die tollen aalfänge, und fangen selbst nur nix, weil sie einfach keine ahnung vom aalangeln haben, man selbst ist aber der King, weil man es schafft die satzstrippen aus dem vereinssee zu stippen und sie dann womöglich noch geräuchert in der nachbarschaft zu verticken. wie paulbarsch es erläutert hat, angelt er eben nicht an einem solchen gewässer, an dem sinkende bestände durch besatzmaßnahmen für die angler wieder aufgestockt werden, sondern an der treene, weshalb sein handeln keinerlei verwerflich ist, solange er die aale für den eigenbedarf entnimmt. lg


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Männers, jetzt muss doch auch mal gut sein. Eigentlich soll hier von Fängen oder auch Nichtfängen berichtet werden. Bitte nicht die gefühlt Millionste Diskussion über Aale und deren Bestandserhaltung. Da gibt es schon existierende Trööts wo sich alle so richtig auslassen können.

Ich für meinen Teil komme diese Woche nicht ans Wasser, was ich sehr schade finde. Denn der Aal läuft bei uns momentan richtig klasse. Aber, ich komme wieder....


----------



## Novembermann (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Habe letzte Samstag Nacht an der Leine bei Hannover auch abgeschneidert. 
Davor das WE hatte ich 4 Aale, davon kam ein 70er mit, ein ebensolcher wollte nicht ganz bis ans Land und 2 waren zu klein.
So ist das eben, mal läuft`s gut und mal schlecht.
Hauptsache am Wasser #6


----------



## aalpietscher (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Bei mir hat es auch mal wieder geklappt...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=246235&d=1464219796

Gruß. ...


----------



## paulbarsch (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

@aalpietscher,
Dickes Petri!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Daniel SN (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

@Aalpietscher

 Es geht also los bei dir. Glückwunsch
 Perfekte Aale zum räuchern.
 Hab schon überlegt ob man mal unter Anglern tauschen könnte.


----------



## aalpietscher (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Danke!

Ob es los geht oder nur ein Ausrutscher war wird sich zeigen aber ich glaube eher ein Ausrutscher 

Gruß. ....|wavey:


----------



## zokker (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Dickes Petri Aalpietscher, ich weiß ja wie schwer die erarbeitet sind.

Ich werde heute Abend auch mal richtig Abschneidern. 
Weil ich Freitag früh zum Zahnbrecher muss, geht nur ein kurz-Ansitz bis max 1Uhr und deshalb versuche ich es mal in einem kleinen Dofttümpel, wo nie einer angelt. Ich habe nicht den leisesten Schimmer was da überhaupt drin ist. Zuletzt hab ich da zu DDR Zeiten Karpfen geangelt.

Gruß ...


----------



## paulbarsch (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Wundere dich nicht, was da so rumschwimmt! Meist sind in solchen Gewässern die größten Aale!  Wünsche dir viel Erfolg.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## zokker (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ja, deswegen teste ich ja. Obwohl ein Ansitz auch nicht viel aussagt.


----------



## Daniel SN (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Heute fängst du dann die 5 Pfund Aale.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

auch mal wieder.....


----------



## aalpietscher (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Gestern 22uhr diesen 85er auf Fisch und dann bis halb drei nix mehr. ..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=139742&page=706

Gruß. ...#h


----------



## aalpietscher (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Einen hab ich noch.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4528295&posted=1


----------



## Aalbubi (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Gestern habe ich einen 54er Aal und eine 25-30er Schleie auf ?Rotwurm? gefangen. Einen sanften Biss auf Köfi konnte ich leider nicht verwandeln.


----------



## Forellenjaeger (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

mal sehen ob heute Abend was an der Aller geht!!!


----------



## phirania (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Gestern Tagsüber mit Tauwurm an der Feederrute.
73 cm.


----------



## grubenreiner (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Beifang =D : 94 cm 1,8kg


----------



## Lenoc (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Gestern auf Tauwurm nen 75er + 37er Beifang|supergri


----------



## bachforelle70 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Petri grubenreiner,das ist mal eine Schlange#6





grubenreiner schrieb:


> Beifang =D : 94 cm 1,8kg


----------



## Forellenjaeger (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

tolle Wasserschlangen
Petri den Fängern


----------



## Forellenjaeger (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Gestern lief bei mir nichts an der Aller


----------



## Aalbubi (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Gestern gab es 8 Aale, 3 waren zwischen 50 und 58 cm groß. Die restlichen 5 waren Schnürsenkel. 

Welche Hakengröße benutzt ihr, um die Fangrate der kleinen Aale zu dezimieren? Ich habe es am Anfang mit 2er Haken probiert, aber nur Fehlbisse bekommen und die heißeste Beisphase damit in die Tonne gekloppt.

Petri zu den fetten Aalen. Die Schleie ist auch einfach wunderschön!

Gruß


----------



## bachforelle70 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Was für einen Köder fischt Du Aalbubi und was für ein Gewässer??


----------



## phobos (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ich fische schon immer 4er bzw 2er bei den Gama.. (die roten die so ne komische Form haben)
Fürs selektieren wird dir auch ein 2er nicht helfen, ausser bei den ganz kleinen, da wirst schon mit Köderfisch/Fischfetzen ran müssen, wobei ich bei uns immer Tauwurm favorisiere für gezielteres Aalfischen, das auch zumindest bischen erfolgsversprechend ist. 


Gestern an der Donau 2 Stück mit 78 und 64 gefangen.
2 so schöne hab ich schon ewig nicht mehr in einer Nacht erwischt  wobei ich die letzten Jahre auch kaum draussen war, wahrscheinlich Karma weil ich einen mit ca. 50 die Nacht zuvor freigelassen habe :m.


----------



## Aalbubi (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ich konnte gestern leider nur mit Tauwürmern fischen. Das Gewässer ist ein ruhiger Kanalabschnitt, der ca. 70 cm tief ist. Die Vorfächer waren mindestens 60 cm lang. 
Danke für die Vorschläge


----------



## bachforelle70 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Da würde ich eher kleinere Haken nehmen (4-6er),evtl sogar nur einen halben Wurm aufziehen,aber einfach mal eher anschlagen.Meistens haben sie dann ganz vorne gehakt


----------



## aalpietscher (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Petri den erfolgreichen#6

bei mir gab es letzte nacht auch noch einen 72er auf fetzen.



Ich glaube auch das du um die kleinen  mit Tauwurm nicht herum kommst....

Früh anschlagen um das tiefe schlucken zu verhindern oder köfi..

Gruß...|wavey:


----------



## Aalbubi (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ich traue mich nicht, sehr früh anzuschlagen, da die Aale zurzeit bei mir sehr spitz beißen. Aber ich befolge euren Rat. Gehe nun los und gucke ob was geht.

Gruß


----------



## phobos (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

ja liegt wahrscheinlich noch am kühleren Wasser, in der Donau beissen die auch noch sehr zaghaft. Hatte bischen Beifang (kleine Waller und Rutten) die haben deutlich mehr Rabatz gemacht beim Biss.


----------



## Daniel SN (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Bei uns sieht es momentan auch sehr schlecht aus. Aber wir hoffen auf bessere Zeiten.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Geht nun schon was an der Elbe ?


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Geht nun schon was an der Elbe ?


 
 Also Kleingewässer oder großer Fluss. Mittlerweile trudeln von überall Fangmeldungen ein. Wir haben Juni. Für mich sind die beiden besten Aalmonate schon rum. Einfach probieren und am Wasser sein. Und nicht vergessen, die Erfahrungen mit uns teilen:m


----------



## Zmann (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Läuft richtig gut in letzter Zeit 70 und 61#h


----------



## Gondoschir (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Heute war Aalwetter... #6

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4531616&postcount=87


----------



## Harald Fenk (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Hallo
wie groß darf der Köderfisch auf Aal sein.
Angle nur mit Tauwurm oder frische Leber.
könnt ihr mal Bilder von euren Köderfischmontagen zeigen.
Wäre hilfreich


----------



## Gondoschir (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Mir ist es für Köfi noch zu früh.


----------



## Aalbubi (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Köderfisch mit der Nadel vom Mund auf aufziehen, sodass der Haken im Maul rausguckt. Dabei verwende ich Karpfenhaken der Größe 2, die wiederum einen breiten Bogen haben, da sonst der Haken zu flach auf den Köfi liegen würde.
Sonst benutze ich auch Butt- bzw. Aalhaken der Größe 0/2.

Die Köderfische sind bei mir 4 bis 8 cm groß.

Montage:

Vorfach min. 0,8m lang, Wirbel min. 12 Kg Tragkraft. Perle. Antitangle-Rohr. Auf dem Antitanglerohr befestige ich ein Tiroler Hölzl, welches ca. 60 Gramm wiegt. Der Grund ist einfach: Beim Abziehen bewegt sich das Blei niemals mit. 
Ne feinere Angelegenheit wäre es, ein Sbirolino zu benutzen.


----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Harald Fenk schrieb:


> Hallo
> wie groß darf der Köderfisch auf Aal sein.
> Angle nur mit Tauwurm oder frische Leber.
> könnt ihr mal Bilder von euren Köderfischmontagen zeigen.
> Wäre hilfreich



Hallo Harald

Hier mal eine komplette Montage, ist aber sehr kompakt.






Ich verwende Köfis und Fetzen von 5 bis 15 cm. Im März, April und ende September und Oktober kleine Köfis und wenn der Aal richtig läuft auch sehr Große. Selektiv auf große Aale geht sowieso nicht. Auf sehr kleine Köfis fängt man auch große Aale und auf 15 cm Köfis hab ich auch schon öfter untermaßige Aale gefangen.




















Gruß zokker


----------



## Brachsenfan (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger!
Habs dieses Jahr noch nicht gezielt auf Aal probiert, weshalb ich wahrscheinlich auch noch keinen gefangen habe.

@Harald Fenk
Köderfische für´s Aalangeln sind bei mir meist ca.5-10cm lang, hab aber auch schon mit 20cm+ Köfis auf Aal geangelt und gefangen.


----------



## aalpietscher (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Das is aber ein schönes knäuel zokker........hast du da etwa den aal verschlafen? |supergri

Letzte Nacht an meinem Bootshaus gab's nix...

Gruß. ....|wavey:


----------



## Harald Fenk (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Danke 
ist ja nichts anderes wie auf Zander und Hecht nur ein bischen kleiner


----------



## Gondoschir (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Harald Fenk schrieb:


> Danke
> ist ja nichts anderes wie auf Zander und Hecht nur ein bischen kleiner



Merke: Große Fische nehmen auch nen kleinen Köder... 
Ich habe mal nen 80cm Wels auf Bienenmade gefangen... :m


----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



aalpietscher schrieb:


> Das is aber ein schönes knäuel zokker........hast du da etwa den aal verschlafen? |supergri
> 
> Letzte Nacht an meinem Bootshaus gab's nix...
> 
> Gruß. ....|wavey:


Ja, das ist so eine Sache. Wenn der Aal nicht vom Boot weg schwimmt, lösen die Bissanzeiger nicht aus. Mist ist wenn er dann noch eine Angel erwischt. Kommt aber sehr selten vor, alle 2 Jahre mal.


----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Weil wir gerade bei Köderfischen sind, wollte ich euch mal zeigen was für Beifang da möglich ist. Brassen hatte ich schon viele, leider kein Foto mit besagten ...
kleine Barsche










große Barsche





Aland





Plötze















und natürlich Zander





Gruß  ...


----------



## hendry (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Gestern gabs 7 Aale, 3 davon schwimmen wieder und dürfen noch ein wenig wachsen. Der Größte war 65, alle anderen so um die 50. Die Bisse kamen alle gut, fast jeder saß auch. Gefangen habe ich sie einem Kanal über der Steinpackung mit Bienenmade/ Made, Beißzeit war so von 22:30- 01:00. #h


----------



## Kuschi777 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

War gestern Abend von 19 - 23 Uhr seit längerem mal wieder auf Aal unterwegs. Und was soll ich sagen sie laufen! 
Konnte 2 Stk fangen der kleiner auf dem Bild hat 58cm und den größeren konnte ich noch nicht messen aber mindestens 90+ 

Gruß

Flo


----------



## bachforelle70 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

War gar keiner mehr am Wasser


----------



## diedel38 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



bachforelle70 schrieb:


> War gar keiner mehr am Wasser



NEIN !!!
Kaum noch Aale in der ELBE !!!
#q #q #q


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Hier in der Elbe Sachsen Anhalt kommen auch so gut wie keine Aale an. !!!

Kann doch nicht sein oder ?


----------



## zokker (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Hier in MSE sind noch welche. Gerade einen gezogen.


----------



## Brachsenfan (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Petri an alle Fänger!
War am Mittwoch Abend auch mal wieder draußen und hatte eine Rute mit Dendro-Bündel liegen.
Kurz vor Mitternacht dann ein "Vollrun" an dieser Rute(Rollenbügel offen).
Kurz laufen lassen, Bügel geschlossen und dann leicht angehauen. 
Und voll ins Leere. Satz mit X.
Leider werde ich erst nächste Woche ev. wieder Abends/Nachts auf die Schlängler los gehen können. Aber das ist schon fest eingeplant. 
Wenn alles klappt und das Wetter passt, bin ich am Dienstag-Abend wieder draußen am angreifen.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Konnte gestern doch einen an der Elbe fangen.
 Beisszeit war gegen 21 Uhr ,danach nichts mehr.


----------



## TrevorMcCox (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Habt ihr auch so ein schiet Wetter? Lohnt es sich auf Aal zu gehen heute Abend oder sollte man nach so einem Temperatursturz lieber zu Hause bleiben?


----------



## zokker (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Also ich beobachte schon den ganzen Tag das Wetter (Regenradar). Soll bei uns nicht mehr viel runter-kommen. Um 20 Uhr werde ich los. Wie das Wetter den Aalen auf dem Magen geschlagen hat, wird sich zu zeigen.


----------



## bachforelle70 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Habe Dienstag Nacht drei und Mitwoch Nacht vier Schleicher erwischt 55-72 cm


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Moin in die Runde und Petri an alle Fänger. Länger nichts mehr berichtet. Aber am Samstag habe ich mal einen außergewöhnlichen Aal erwischt für den es sich wieder lohnt zu berichten. Gefangen im DEK an der Stellfischrute auf Grundel. Der "Kleine" hatte 65 cm. Der andere Bursche 87cm mit 1580Gr.


----------



## diedel38 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Und, gibt es auch Erfolgsmeldungen aus der Elbe/Hamburg ?:c


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Sonntag morgen um 6 im Sonnenschein aus der Fulda auf Niedersächsischer Seite einen zwar nur 58 cm langen aber dafür auch recht dicken Schlängler gezogen.
War tatsächlich erstaunlich Kampfstark, hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## inextremo6 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Gratulation Aalzheimer, 
 87er ist schon mal ne Hausnummer.
 Ich hatte vom 24-01.7 7 Nächte Daueransitz leider mit maessigem Erfolg. Die 1. 4 Naechte nicht ein Biss.  5.Nacht gegen 22.00 einen seeeehr Großen aus dem Kraut geholt, aber beim keschern klaeglich versagt, saß nach 4 erfolglosen Nächten ohne Kopflampe und nicht ausgeklapptem U-Kescher da. Konnte zwar den Kescher noch irgendwie aufklappen, aber der Aal wollte nicht so lang warten,
 Danach kam ein 78er und nen 60er,
 naechste Nacht 80er,58er 
 letzte Nacht 68er u.59er.
 Fazit :versoehnender Abschluss, naechstes mal auch trotz mehreren erfolglosen Naechten immer auf den Großen vorbereitet sein!!!


----------



## Der Pilot (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Du hast alles richtig gemacht Inex. Wahrscheinlich hast Du mehr an unserem schwierigen Gewässer gefangen als es durchschnittlich möglich war. Wenn nix dazwischen kommt können wir nächste Woche wieder " Fläche machen " und systematisch verschiedene Stellen beharken. :g


----------



## inextremo6 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei, irgendwo werden wir die Burschen schon finden. bin Mittw. oder Donnerstag am Start.
 Alles wird gut..........


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Hier in Sachsen Anhalt kommen bei mir keine Aale in der Elbe an  an.
 Was ist los, wo sind diese  ?


----------



## thomas1 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

werra läuft der der aal :vik: gestern 4 stück alle so zwischen 60 und 65 cm :vik:


----------



## Brutzel (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Mahlzeit.....nach langer Abstinenz auch endlich mal erfolgreich. 5 waren es insgesamt..leider sind mir drei wieder , auf Grund geringer Größe, in das Wasser gefallen.


----------



## Brutzel (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

In der Nacht auf heute 5 Stück wobei nur einer brauchbar war.


----------



## Aalbubi (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Von Montag auf Dienstag einen 49 er (Köfi) und 59 er (Tauwurm) mitgenommen und von Dienstag auf Mittwoch an der selben Stelle geschneidert. Gebissen hat es am Montag bei mir von ca. 23:00-00:30 Uhr.


----------



## Hänger06 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Hier in Sachsen Anhalt kommen bei mir keine Aale in der Elbe an  an.
> Was ist los, wo sind diese  ?



Zwischen Cuxhafen-Hamburg-Gesthacht alle schon am Band gewesen:q....z.Z. werden im HH-Hafengebiet/Elb-Hauptstrom sehr viele Aale um die 30cm gefangen.Nachwuchs IST REICHLICH DA:

Gruß


----------



## thomas1 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

9 Aale in 3h gestern  6 schwimmen wieder  der rest wartet aufs räuchern :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## lamu72 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Letzten Samstag zwei Aale (77 und 65), 
Dienstag drei Aale (alle um die 60).
Heute letzter Arbeitstag und dann wird heute Abend der Urlaub mit einem verlängerten Ansitz eingeläutet.
Alles an einem kleinen Salmoniden Gewässer. 
Läuft :vik::vik::vik:

Heute Abend mal eine Rute mit einem Fetzen bestücken, weil nicht nur der Wurm im Waser fängt #6


----------



## fischbär (4. August 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Hier in Sachsen Anhalt kommen bei mir keine Aale in der Elbe an  an.
> Was ist los, wo sind diese  ?



Hier genauso. Völlig sinnlos auf Aal anzusitzen, es sei denn man angelt gern Krabben. Hab es aufgegeben...


----------



## UnterGrundmann (4. August 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Aalangeln kann man in der Elbe rund um Magdeburg mittlerweile vergessen. Mit einem Aal pro Abend ist man schon gut bedient..


----------



## honeybee (10. August 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Wir waren vergangenes WE auch mal wieder ansitzen.

2 Aale habe ich verloren und 2 durften mit.....80 und 63cm. Mein Mann hatte dann noch einen mit 78cm. Am nächsten Tag ging nix mehr. Nicht mal Bisse.


----------



## Tylle (14. August 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Wollte euch ein äalchen nicht vorenthalten..


----------



## Tylle (14. August 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Und noch einer.....1.06m....


----------



## hendry (19. August 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Petri, toller Fisch#6


----------



## Norge Fan (21. August 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Tylle schrieb:


> Und noch einer.....1.06m....



Ausnahmefisch #6 , Petri


----------



## Tylle (23. August 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Ausnahmefisch #6 , Petri






Danke.....aber ziemlich dünn fand ich,......


----------



## börnie (27. August 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



Tylle schrieb:


> Und noch einer.....1.06m....



Petri ! Das ist mal ein schöner Fang #6


----------



## inextremo6 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Glückwunsch zum Meteraal, wie schwer war der? Ich hatte auch mal so einen schlanken Burschen über n Meter aber der wog, glaub ich ,auch keine 2 Kg. Naja ick war früher auch schlank und jetzt kurz und fett.


----------



## thomas1 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

werra   5 aale   gestern  2 stück für die räuchertonne  3  schwimmen wieder in der werra#h


----------



## H.Christians (5. September 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Letzten Dienstag auf einen kleinen Barsch erwischt.

90cm
1740r.

hab mich gefreut wie ein kleines Kind


----------



## Novembermann (5. September 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

90... |uhoh: Dickes Petri!
Ich komme irgendwie nicht über die 72cm hinaus. #c


----------



## thomas1 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

gestern 6 stück in der werra :vik:alles kleine !!  wurden wohl besetzt #6#6


----------



## gambinho (6. September 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Hätte da mal ne Frage:
Ich habe vor 2-3 Wochen meinen 1. Aal gefangen und das Vorfach war vor dem Maul total verknotet und außerdem war dort ein riesiger Klumpen Schleim(?!), oder sowas dran, der aber richtig feste Konsistenz hatte.
Ist das normal?


----------



## bebexx (6. September 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Sowas nennt man Aalschleim [emoji3] 
Der Aal hat sich um die Schnur getüdelt und dabei die Knoten rein gemacht und den Schleim hinterlassen. Kommt vor....


----------



## gambinho (6. September 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ok danke,
Ich war echt verwundert, da der Schleim eher wie Kaugummi war


----------



## Kami One (6. September 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Dann lass den Schleim mal auf deine Haut kommen und lass es trocknen. Da denkst du jemand hätte dir Klebstoff drauf geschmiert, der sich zusammen zieht beim trocknen.


----------



## Slimer (24. September 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ingesamt 7 gestern,3 durften mit.
50 Würmer in 3 Std verballert,Krabben überall:r


----------



## bebexx (24. September 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Slimer, in welchem Gewässer denn?


----------



## Slimer (24. September 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Bebexx,Ochtum


----------



## bebexx (24. September 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Ah ok, die ist mit Krabben verseucht


----------



## hirschkaefer (28. September 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Da hab ich doch gleich mal ne Frage an die Aal-spezies....ich bin ja sonst der Forellen- und Äschenjäger.
Ich möchte kommendes Wochenende das erste Mal auf Aal ansitzen. Die Voraussetzungen sind folgende...ein nahezu stehendes Gewässer. 3lbs Karpfenruten, bespult mit je 0,35er und 0,4er mono, Freilauf, Bissanzeiger.
Ist eine Festbleimontage empfehlenswert? Also hakt sich der Aal auch selbst wie zum Beispiel beim Karpfenangeln, sagen wir mit einem 60-80gr. Grundblei? Also Hauptschnur, Grundblei, Wirbel, Vorfach, Haken mit Tauwurm. Halten sich Aaale eher in Ufernähe oder weiter draußen auf? Ich bin da noch etwas ratlos und danke schon mal für die Infos.


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. September 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Ist eine Festbleimontage empfehlenswert? Also hakt sich der Aal auch selbst wie zum Beispiel beim Karpfenangeln, sagen wir mit einem 60-80gr. Grundblei?


so geh´ ich auf aal, ziehe dafür entweder ´nen halben fisch, oder ein fischschaschlik auf ein haar.
wo die aale in deinem gewässer sind kann ich dir nicht beantworten.
generell ist es aber immer gut eine rute in ufernähe auszulegen.
den anderen köder entweder ganz simpel in die seemitte donnern und halbstundenweise ein stück rankurbeln, oder, was evtl. effektiver sein kann, den bereich wo man angelt ordentlich ausloten.
schnur und rute ist völlig ok.


----------



## hirschkaefer (29. September 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Danke! Mal schauen, ob ich hier dann auch Bilder veröffentlichen kann....


----------



## Mozartkugel (29. September 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Die Voraussetzungen sind folgende...ein nahezu stehendes Gewässer. 3lbs Karpfenruten, bespult mit je 0,35er und 0,4er mono, Freilauf, Bissanzeiger.
> Ist eine Festbleimontage empfehlenswert? Also hakt sich der Aal auch selbst wie zum Beispiel beim Karpfenangeln, sagen wir mit einem 60-80gr. Grundblei? Also Hauptschnur, Grundblei, Wirbel, Vorfach, Haken mit Tauwurm. Halten sich Aaale eher in Ufernähe oder weiter draußen auf? Ich bin da noch etwas ratlos und danke schon mal für die Infos.



statt Tauwurm würde ich dir einen kleinen Köfi empfehlen. Natürlich tot, aber möglichst einen frischen... also erst kürzlich gefangenen. Den Köfi am Rand von Seerosen platzieren, also nicht weit weg vom Ufer. Du wirst die wundern welche Kaliber gehakt werden :m


----------



## hirschkaefer (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aale 2016*

Soooo keine Bilder. Das war alles zu aufregend....Also mein erster Aalansitz ging ja schon mal gut los. Der erste Aal meines Lebens hatte genau 10cm |kopfkrat Aufgeben gibt es natürlich nicht und am nächsten Abend, also gestern, wieder versuchen... und siehe da, es gab innerhalb einer Stunde 3 Aale á 40-45cm die wieder schwimmen....immerhin ein Anfang. Nach der Stunde letzten Abend ging gar nichts mehr und der Kurzurlaub war leider schon vorbei. Gefangen hab ich sie alle mit Grundmontage und Tauwurm. Zum Schluß hat sich noch eine Brasse nen Wurm geschnappt. Die hatte gut und gerne 55-60cm. Ein riesen Viehch...


----------

